# Forum Improvement Suggestions



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

Here we talk about things to improve upon in our forum. Remember, please suggest stuff in order of priority 

Things i can think of right away:

1. Upgrade vBulletin.
2. Fix issues like attachments, AJAX etc.
3. Prune old posts.
4. Add Anti-Spam plugins/mods.

Keep the suggestions coming, ill keep updating this post with the high priority suggestions 

Thanks


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2009)

Do something about Spam. If there as Askimet equivalent for vBulletin, please install it. 
Also Please care to explain why the forum goes down when it goes down that is...


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Do something about Spam. If there as Askimet equivalent for vBulletin, please install it.


Good suggestion. Adding.


Liverpool_fan said:


> Also Please care to explain why the forum goes down when it goes down that is...


Sorry, not in our hands  Only the admins know the reason.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 24, 2009)

1] Fix the Views=Replies+1 bug.

2] Error on posting a visitor message on a member's profile, even though the message gets posted.

3]New smilies

Will add more.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> 1] Fix the Views=Replies+1 bug.


Should be fixed when we upgrade vBulletin and fix AJAX stuff.


Kl@w-24 said:


> 2] Error on posting a visitor message on a member's profile, even though the message gets posted.


Again, should be fixed by a vBulletin upgrade.


Kl@w-24 said:


> 3]New smilies


Low Priority.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I had posted it in d previous thread too, no one cares reading long posts...too lazy eh, to bring change

*1>*close the thread older than 1 year. Let them be for viewing only. A simple sql query will do that if there is no option in vBulletin (by ichi)

*2>*But don't close a currently opened thread in Chit Chat unless it becomes stale(after 2-3 days if it doesn't get buried itself) and you thought it was another spam kinda thread made by genuine members *(by ichi)*

*3>*The admins can include a box that displays the forum rules one at a time like a "Tip of the Day" box. *(by Alexanderthegreat)*

*4>*Close the thread if more than two guys report about it. And if everyone is happy then atleast let the thread run for 2-3 days and sink to the bottom by itself or close it manually by 4th day if mods suspect it to be buried deep. *(by ichi)*

*5>*Move it to the top of the page where it is easily visible and update that option to have negative ratings as well.
    * 1 to 0 to +5 with zero being the default rating of every thread.
    * After 1 page of replies:
    * If the ratings go negative, thread gets deleted.
    * If the ratings stay at zero with votes, thread gets locked.
    * If the ratings stay at zero without votes, thread continues.
    * If the thread does not finish 1 page of replies after 3 days, thread continues unless it comes under rule 1 or 2.
    * Any positive ratings(1 to 5) let it be the criteria for the thread starter to judge how his/her thread is received by other members, with the thread being allowed to continue. *(by afonofa)*

*6>*A new rating in the thread rating system should be added. It should be named "Spam". AND, in case a thread gets too many Spam ratings, it should be... wait for it... AUTOMATICALLY deleted. I can already see some wise guys pointing out how that would help the spammers to delete posts too. Well, I would like to suggest that new members should not be permitted to rate the thread as a "Spam".

*7>*We can let mods vote for these old faithful people. Once those old faithfuls are selected, THEY can vote for more in the future. See a pattern emerging? *(by Alexanderthegreat)*


*8>*There are not enough smileys! Instead of providing us with the same smileys with different code, TDF admins should replace repeated smileys with smileys for things like rofl and a better smiley for lol. *(by Alexanderthegreat)*


*9>*Though I have set reply notification for subscribed threads to email me the moment someone replies, but I hardly get instant notifications. At times, it's after 5-6 hours after reply is made. Using gmail ID. Never got any notification when I provided a @luckymail.com id as my email address. *(by thinkFree)*


----------



## din (Feb 24, 2009)

Something about mods - Please feel free to ignore / delete if this is not a good idea.

Members can nominate other members whom they think - good for moderating the forum. Like who are not too strict but not too liberal, who is impartial, having patience, not a _khaitan-boy _  and above all, who can spend some time to cleanup threads and manage forum in a nice manner.

Once the majority go with some names, they (mods themselves) can decide the time at which they can be online, like some may be able to spend time for forum in the morning, and some in the afternoon. If they manage the timing like shift, it will be very nice. 

Just my suggestion.


----------



## skippednote (Feb 24, 2009)

Extend section into further sections in the forum. Like from hardware to graphics card, cpu and mobo, overclocking etc.

Keep separate mods for different sections.

The forum should have new and a lighter skin.(Optional)

One more thing. There should me some sort of plugin builtin that allows members to chat.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Well I had posted it in d previous thread too, no one cares reading long posts...too lazy eh, to bring change
> 
> *1>*close the thread older than 1 year. Let them be for viewing only. A simple sql query will do that if there is no option in vBulletin (by ichi)


Dont know how it will help, plus sometimes threads need to remain open.


rhitwick said:


> *2>*But don't close a currently opened thread in Chit Chat unless it becomes stale(after 2-3 days if it doesn't get buried itself) and you thought it was another spam kinda thread made by genuine members *(by ichi)*


Didnt really understand this 


rhitwick said:


> *3>*The admins can include a box that displays the forum rules one at a time like a "Tip of the Day" box. *(by Alexanderthegreat)*


I really think this is kinda annoying 


rhitwick said:


> *4>*Close the thread if more than two guys report about it. And if everyone is happy then atleast let the thread run for 2-3 days and sink to the bottom by itself or close it manually by 4th day if mods suspect it to be buried deep. *(by ichi)*


Wont work well in such a huge forum.


rhitwick said:


> *5>*Move it to the top of the page where it is easily visible and update that option to have negative ratings as well.
> * 1 to 0 to +5 with zero being the default rating of every thread.
> * After 1 page of replies:
> * If the ratings go negative, thread gets deleted.
> ...


Rating system is already there. Im sorry, but i dont think its a good idea to automate stuff based on ratings.


rhitwick said:


> *6>*A new rating in the thread rating system should be added. It should be named "Spam". AND, in case a thread gets too many Spam ratings, it should be... wait for it... AUTOMATICALLY deleted. I can already see some wise guys pointing out how that would help the spammers to delete posts too. Well, I would like to suggest that new members should not be permitted to rate the thread as a "Spam".


Again, this would not work in such a huge forum. A lot of potential to get misused.


rhitwick said:


> *7>*We can let mods vote for these old faithful people. Once those old faithfuls are selected, THEY can vote for more in the future. See a pattern emerging? *(by Alexanderthegreat)*


Again, possibility of misuse.


rhitwick said:


> *8>*There are not enough smileys! Instead of providing us with the same smileys with different code, TDF admins should replace repeated smileys with smileys for things like rofl and a better smiley for lol. *(by Alexanderthegreat)*


Already answered. Low Priority.


rhitwick said:


> *9>*Though I have set reply notification for subscribed threads to email me the moment someone replies, but I hardly get instant notifications. At times, it's after 5-6 hours after reply is made. Using gmail ID. Never got any notification when I provided a @luckymail.com id as my email address. *(by thinkFree)*


I get instant notifications.

I am really sorry i rejected all your suggestions, but you have to understand that when we are asking the admins of something, please be sure its something easily implementable. We do not want to overwhealm our beloved admins! 



din said:


> Something about mods - Please feel free to ignore / delete if this is not a good idea.
> 
> Members can nominate other members whom they think - good for moderating the forum. Like who are not too strict but not too liberal, who is impartial, having patience, not a _khaitan-boy _  and above all, who can spend some time to cleanup threads and manage forum in a nice manner.
> 
> ...


Din, appreciate your suggestion. But i think this is something that needs to be discussed in private. If we open the option for people to vote, it again becomes open to misuse. I just want you to know that you have to trust us (the admins and the current MODs) to make the right decisions for the forum. In fact, apart from the parameters you mentioned, there are a whole lot of parameters that go into the decision of selecting a MOD. I hope you are convinced with what im saying. Still, if you think you need to clarify, im open to it! But plese send me a PM regarding it 



bassam904 said:


> Extend section into further sections in the forum. Like from hardware to graphics card, cpu and mobo, overclocking etc.


Can be added, but IMO its low priority.


bassam904 said:


> Keep separate mods for different sections.


This kinda restricts moderation. Has been discussed both internally as well as externally.


bassam904 said:


> The forum should have new and a lighter skin.(Optional)


Agree, but im not sure it will happen 


bassam904 said:


> One more thing. There should me some sort of plugin builtin that allows members to chat.


Come to the IRC #think-digit on freenode!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2009)

^^No issues mate, I guess u know d diff. b/w "Suggestion" and "Demand"

Suggestions keeps d path open to choose among proper opinions...

Again, d suggestions u commented as "Not possible for huge forum" and "misuse of power" are they really impossible?
I'm not a blogger so can't comment on what is problem for huge forum but in case of "misuse of power" u ask us believe in u (not only u but all), if its a vote and all mods are voting, how can one do monopoly there...
and about "Automation" of things...its a matter of time, all things that can be automated will be automated...


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ But somethings are better when they are not automated  That's what i meant


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 24, 2009)

1. The forum is little slow (in term of loading)... either because of theme or server load.
2. Increase PM size.
3. Allow BB code for signature with restriction on images, html, flash, font size.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 24, 2009)

I request a Complete Overhaul of current Forum Structure.  
we need to add new sections for many topic like Internet & ISP Talk, Feedback Corner for forum related issues etc.
also, need we remove few redundant ones.

And organize it, to get a clean Layout


If admins are ready, we can a detailed discussion on this.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 24, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> 1. The forum is little slow (in term of loading)... either because of theme or server load.


I think its the theme. There are workarounds in the tutorials section 


ravi_9793 said:


> 2. Increase PM size.


Its a big thing to do. Dont know if its possible. Depends on the infrastructure.


ravi_9793 said:


> 3. Allow BB code for signature with restriction on images, html, flash, font size.


Low Priority.



gary4gar said:


> I request a Complete Overhaul of current Forum Structure.
> we need to add new sections for many topic like Internet & ISP Talk, Feedback Corner for forum related issues etc.
> also, need we remove few redundant ones.
> 
> ...


Agreed. But again, i think this wont happen. At least in the near future.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 24, 2009)

gary4gar said:


> I request a Complete Overhaul of current Forum Structure.
> we need to add new sections for many topic like Internet & ISP Talk, Feedback Corner for forum related issues etc.
> also, need we remove few redundant ones.
> 
> ...


Reorganizing the forum structure will need someone to manually move every thread between forums. It will be very tedious task and not worth the effort.


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2009)

Do little by little at leisure  No need to do it all at once.

I am quite optimistic this time. Will see if any new thing happens in a week.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 24, 2009)

If time if not there, we can adopt Ubuntu Forums method of Archiving old threads and then Switch to a cleaner Layout. 


we should let 'lazyness' come between to betterment. Also we have so many highly motivated members who can be trusted to do this tedious task.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 24, 2009)

Point SYsTem

Awards given based on work done

Contest be help regularly

Elect NEW MODS / ADMINS ( ban inactive admins who simply work in digit and have nothing to do or dont know wht to do in this forum )

Theme should be changed *************

let them do this first.. then will psot the rest..





as usual they wont care about our thoughts......

so its simply waste of thread,,,


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 24, 2009)

I feel Digit people are neglecting this forum


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 24, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> as usual they wont care about our thoughts......
> 
> so its simply waste of thread,,,


/Offtopic, plz report to "Optimism vs Pessimism" thread


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 24, 2009)

I think the forum is good as it is... the mods are also doing their work well. Two things I would like to mention (they already mentioned though) :-

1) Try and make it a little faster
2) Please allow us to use BB Code and images, flash stuff in sigs.... that would be good.

Thats all. I dont have much complains with the forum/admins/mods.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 24, 2009)

1. *Prune up old posts* [already mentioned] --- appoint some more mods if you want [temporary basis] to help you out on this .... 

2. *Appoint new mods*[or atleast show us some proof that most of the current greens are active !!] ... particularly during the day time when some greens have their own work to do [not blaming them at all]...

3. *any chance of getting rid of these ads* ?? [i know the revenue bit is present...but they're kinda annoying on a browser used out of the box  ]

4. if you're re organizing the layout, can we have a FLAME THREAD/SECTION ?? some place where we can continue FLAMING without risking a BAN  [lowest priority...but we do need a true "FIGHT CLUB" to get some stuff cleared out...]


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 24, 2009)

Just want to add one more thing:

Don't make this thread just another like this one:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85042

Such a huge thread with so many complains and suggestions, but no one is there to listen.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 25, 2009)

red_devil said:


> 1. *Prune up old posts* [already mentioned] --- appoint some more mods if you want [temporary basis] to help you out on this ....
> 
> 2. *Appoint new mods*[or atleast show us some proof that most of the current greens are active !!] ... particularly during the day time when some greens have their own work to do [not blaming them at all]...
> 
> ...









prunning old threads is not a good idea... espeically in a tech forumm..c oz there are huge no of QnA .... loads of question asked... and answered... so wht if some one is comming to see it...

but prunning can be done in Chitchat section .. more over its not the reall problem .. since its the digit who is going to take care of the space and cost of running the site...


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 25, 2009)

I feel that the very first and topmost  priority is to add/delete mods to/from list. I can't say the same for the admins.


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 25, 2009)

Please improve the market section...I had to post 2-3 times to make my post available on Market


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 25, 2009)

WTF i dont think any Admin will pay a heed to this thread 
This Forum has become a mess i.e many active and contributing members have left this forum even i visit this forum occasionally 
This forum has lost its charm and it can only be brought back by admins who don't pay any attention 
I know mods Cant do much so no point in blaming them 

So Its my sincere Request to ravi to make a forum and allow it to be hosted on his server  so that we all Can say bbye to Digit Forum

Regards
Saurabh kakkar


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2009)

Forum Member List should be enabled again.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 25, 2009)

1.Update the vbulletin
2. *www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=172978
The Good Classic Kirsch Theme that we used to have earlier..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 25, 2009)

Two things from my side:
1.) Revert to the older look. (Phpbb was it?) 
2.) More smileys (gif smileys especially)


----------



## red_devil (Feb 25, 2009)

why are you guys so keen on having new smileys ??? its not THAT high priority requirement... lets have a solid bug free(at least partially) forum first .. .then maybe we could have all the eye candy...

@naveen_reloaded pruning is necessary mate...chit chat being the prime contender .. but we also need to clean up from some other sections too...like Tech News, Random News etc... i mean what was "news" about a couple of years ago isn't so anymore !!!
QnA and other sections only need a small amount of clean up and not as much as Chit chat does.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 25, 2009)

red_devil said:


> why are you guys so keen on having new smileys ??? its not THAT high priority requirement... lets have a solid bug free(at least partially) forum first .. .then maybe we could have all the eye candy...


It's a request & not a demand. Everyone has their own preferences. I, for one, have a great affinity towards forum smileys. It's great fun to have those quirky little smileys. I don't see a reason why we can't post our views when it's a question on forum improvements. BTW these are only suggestions & not everything would be implemented at once. So none of us have made this to be on high priority.


----------



## raksrules (Feb 25, 2009)

Take cue from other forums (like TE) and reorganize this to include more specific sections (like ISP talk etc)


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 25, 2009)

Some more suggestions:

1) Bring a good theme.
2) Big avatar alongwith image signature.
3) Unique user titles alongwith cool graphics like ubuntu coffee beans.
4) More subsections. E.g within Opensource there should be Fedora, Ubuntu etc.
5) Super Mods should be lessened. Keep only the most active one's.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 25, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> It's a request & not a demand. Everyone has their own preferences. I, for one, have a great affinity towards forum smileys. It's great fun to have those quirky little smileys. I don't see a reason why we can't post our views when it's a question on forum improvements. BTW these are only suggestions & not everything would be implemented at once. So none of us have made this to be on high priority.



hey don't get me wrong...it is fun having those smileys yes..and you can post your views too..again not a problem...what i said was we need to first set right all the basic stuff ..vbulletin  upgrade etc then move onto eye candy..

nothing personal at all mate


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 25, 2009)

I got that part but you need to realise that everything won't go in the order that we want. People will keep pouring in their opinions (which as of now seem plenty) & eventually the mods/admins would have the final call to implement which they find feasible. Hence the post. Nothing personal from my earlier post either.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 25, 2009)

I would like the amount of coding to be trimmed. If I save the text alone (html), text file alone takes ~240kb. :O


----------



## Anorion (Feb 25, 2009)

hmmm...
I agree that the forum needs more smileys and an image signature...
Although many of the other suggestions are more urgent...
keeping in mind the suggestions from the previous thread as well

@Rhitwick, we are always working on the forum in the background. 

@everyone else, pleae continue posting suggestions.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2009)

^^yippie  

Please list out already done improvements in first post when you are done with them. That will make it easier to see what has been done till now.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 25, 2009)

The forum is too slow to load even on the broadband. Fixing this must be the first priority. By the time the page is loaded, you've almost lost your libido.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2009)

Anorion said:


> hmmm...
> I agree that the forum needs more smileys and an image signature...
> Although many of the other suggestions are more urgent...
> keeping in mind the suggestions from the previous thread as well
> ...


Thank you, thats a breather...
I'm very much excited to see the changes...


----------



## red_devil (Feb 25, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Thank you, thats a breather...
> I'm very much excited to see the changes...



excited to see the changes ??? what changes mate !?!?! i can't see any 

and @Anorion ichi is right....do let us know if you've gone ahead and done something to the forum...no point in us just typing out stuff when these are hardly implemented.

@a_medico


----------



## krates (Feb 25, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107428

^^^ go to the above threads and please fix the errors mentioned..


----------



## kalpik (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmm.. Nice.. I've read all the suggestions. Will comment on them later. Kinda busy right now


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 25, 2009)

red_devil said:


> excited to see the changes ??? what changes mate !?!?! i can't see any


Are...............tu bhi na
padh thik se...

its "To see" not "seeing"


----------



## krazzy (Feb 25, 2009)

I need moar smilies.


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 25, 2009)

Suggestion 1 - Fix the darn * bugs especially the no. of views glitch.
Suggestion 2 - * the old MODS.
Suggestion 3 - Make new mods, ones who are more than just active on this forum.

The most important:-
Suggestion 4 - Please pay ATTENTION to the FIRST 3 SUGGESTIONS!


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 26, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Point SYsTem
> 
> Awards given based on work done
> 
> Contest be help regularly


You mean "reps"?



kalpik said:


> Hmm.. Nice.. I've read all the suggestions. Will comment on them later. Kinda busy right now


How about the mods (amongst themselves) deciding the time of shifts, new mods (if required), just like din said?

It's not that the mods are not doing their job (although some are not , sadly ), but at times there are 6-5 mods online, and at times, none.

This can also be addressed.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 26, 2009)

everyone is saying to delete old threads older than 1yr....but there r threads dat are active which r older than 1yr..plz don't close these threads even if they look alien to new comers here.

btw...I think its nothing to do with the working of mods hav to do with the current performance of this forum, its just dat it lost its old charm when there was so many quality members were here...so many of them left or r inactive ( some of them said to me it has something to do with some old mods banning some people for their own reasons and stuffs like dat)


----------



## aura (Feb 26, 2009)

the only major issue with this forum for me is the performance of the web pages in the forums. The pages and links takes too much time to load, rest all is fine and also consider redesigning the interface as this old php based interface is too commonly found everywhere, I expect a digit specific forum design.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, so far from what i have read, the high priority stuff is already listed on the first post.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 26, 2009)

How about having a minimum number of characters required for each post? It'll help reduce spam.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 26, 2009)

beta testing said:


> How about having a minimum number of characters required for each post? It'll help reduce spam.


Won't work out because the improved spammers post long posts.


----------



## hullap (Feb 26, 2009)

nice initiative, hope admins will see and implement it


----------



## Chirag (Feb 26, 2009)

Kirsch..


----------



## krates (Feb 26, 2009)

^^^ kirsch


----------



## Chirag (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ 
Hmm yea.


----------



## utsav (Feb 27, 2009)

My suggestion

Newcomers should not be allowed to sell stuffs in bazaar section for atleast the first month and should have atleast 50 or 100 posts to create a thread in bazaar.

It will reduce the chances of fraud dealings


----------



## Coool (Feb 27, 2009)

^ +1


----------



## krates (Feb 27, 2009)

*keep us informing what changes have taken place plz*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 27, 2009)

krates said:


> *keep us informing what changes have taken place plz*


none till now


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 27, 2009)

Another bug:
If a user hasn't put anything in his signature, then no matter how many times he edits his posts other users don't get to know about that.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 27, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I noticed that too!!


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 27, 2009)

^^Then why not using this unique feature?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 27, 2009)

LOL..... I never knew that 
Vbulletin is supposed to be most secure and no bug forum script. I am sure, the webmaster of digit has installed any non-supported plugin or edited vbulletin files for custom requirement.

I will suggest:
uninstall all plugins -> upgrade to latest VB -> install only supported plugins -> change theme -> edit header .phpand footer.php files as per requirement.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 27, 2009)

@ThinkFree: Not worth losing my siggy!


----------



## kalpik (Feb 27, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> LOL..... I never knew that
> Vbulletin is supposed to be most secure and no bug forum script. I am sure, the webmaster of digit has installed any non-supported plugin or edited vbulletin files for custom requirement.
> 
> I will suggest:
> uninstall all plugins -> upgrade to latest VB -> install only supported plugins -> change theme -> edit header .phpand footer.php files as per requirement.


What i think, is that they might have paid a lot for the custom theme so that it can match the look of the site. That particular theme is breaking a lot of stuff. But i dont think they will change the them


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 27, 2009)

Some new and good mods?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 27, 2009)

kalpik said:


> What i think, is that they might have paid a lot for the custom theme so that it can match the look of the site. That particular theme is breaking a lot of stuff. But i dont think they will change the them


I don't think so.........

Vbulletin current version has inbuilt plugins for ads..............
Vbulletin has a supported plugin for additional sidebar..........
Editing a Vbulletin theme is very easy. Login as admin, and edit the theme from a very easy interface.

The current theme of digit forum is default theme of Vbulletin, but webmaster has changed its color combination and few images... also edited header and footer page.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 28, 2009)

The Current theme sucks & is full of bugs, it should be changed


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 28, 2009)

To reduce no. of vague posts, users with a minimum of 35-40 posts only should be allowed to post in Market section.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 28, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> To reduce no. of vague posts, users with a minimum of 35-40 posts only should be allowed to post in Market section.


bazaar section is already moderated section. Now threads are moderated before it is live to members.


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 28, 2009)

but the problem is even now i see many members whose post count is 1 or 2 and they have something for sale there......i doubt if they later use the forum


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> but the problem is even now i see many members whose post count is 1 or 2 and they have something for sale there......i doubt if they later use the forum



IMHO they have the right to sell their products as long as it is not spam.


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 1, 2009)

Has anyone noticed that attachments put up on the forum is corrupt when downloaded? Admins/mods please confirm this and please increase the size of attachments. Though we put up images on other hosting sites, there might be a necessity to put text files of Hijackthis as attachment as posting the whole damn thing will make the page crawl and eat up bandwidth.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, so there are tons of suggestions on "forum improvements" but none has been implemented till now. Any update on this issue yet?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 2, 2009)

I have been given the word to wait for sometime! So that's what we'll do! Wait


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 3, 2009)

kalpik said:


> I have been given the word to wait for sometime! So that's what we'll do! Wait


For how long? (I mean, when will the discussion continue?)


----------



## D@rekills4 (Mar 3, 2009)

I think its time that ThinkDigit should be updated with vBulletin
Also vBulletin 3.8.1 is a lot faster that 2.7.x versions
Also Infractions should be added for spammers


----------



## kalpik (Mar 3, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> For how long? (I mean, when will the discussion continue?)


Wait for a week at least! After that ill start bugging the admins again


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 3, 2009)

D@rekills4 said:


> Also Infractions should be added for spammers


Better should be banned for 1 month or forever.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 3, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Wait for a week at least! After that ill start bugging the admins again



lol...thanks for all the pains you've taken mate...but I honestly don't see any improvements coming...if the admins were serious enough, they would've done/atleast attempted to do things looong time ago..

though no harm in trying again...so we'll keep bugging you..you keep bugging the admins


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 3, 2009)

1. make a rule in bazaar section that a picture with user name and post date mandatory

2. Dont allow users with 1 posts or so post in bazaar section... make it a min 50 or so. the bazaar section is looking so poor.

3. Change this freaking theme.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 4, 2009)

this thread is going deep into abyss soon...so a BUMP


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2009)

What the fook happened. I cannot reply in Advanced editor. It says

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 1 characters.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ You must be quoting some post and just posting.



m-jeri said:


> 1. make a rule in bazaar section that a *picture* with user name and post date mandatory
> 
> 2. Dont allow users with 1 posts or so post in bazaar section... make it a min 50 or so. the bazaar section is looking so poor.


Picture of the product? That looks a good idea.


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2009)

^^lolamnotthatnoob 

I posted with content written apart from the quote.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^lolamnotthatnoob
> 
> I posted with content written apart from the quote.


It is working fine for me. 

AFAIK we have to write something outside the quote  tags to avoid this error.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 6, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> @ThinkFree: Not worth losing my siggy!



Bug fixed now.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ Great! Means there is some progress! Thank you admins


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 7, 2009)

^^Also, I feel that page load time too has improved slightly.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 7, 2009)

Can the admins give us an first-hand info about the updates?


----------



## red_devil (Mar 7, 2009)

^ hope you do realize that this is THINKDIGITFORUM 


EDIT :

has the edit bug  been fixed ??


EDIT 2 :

never mind...its not been fixed....2 edits and the nowhere is it mentioned that I've edited the post .... oh well, there goes one of the "bug  fixes"


----------



## i dont exist (Mar 7, 2009)

*mahopa.de/bilder/funny-forum-pictures/no-hope-for-this-thread.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nothing has changed. Yet. Let's wait for some admin to speak on the issue.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 7, 2009)

@i dont exist- funny pic lol


----------



## i dont exist (Mar 7, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> @i dont exist- funny pic lol


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

One thing the admins really know, whatever we may say, but we can't leave the forum.


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 7, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ hope you do realize that this is THINKDIGITFORUM
> 
> 
> EDIT :
> ...



I think they read my post regarding that bug and removed that bug from my account only  
See *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1065352&postcount=52

EDIT
I think it is shown only if there is automerging when same user makes two successive posts.
Means bug not fixed fully.


----------



## devilinearth (Mar 8, 2009)

Pls use a theme with fluid width.


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2009)

*www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/this-thread-sucks/8/this_thread_does_not_deliver_animat.gif


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 8, 2009)

kalpik said:


> I have been given the word to wait for sometime! So that's what we'll do! Wait


Buddy its already weekend, so whats up?


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2009)

warten, für die Ewigkeit


----------



## krates (Mar 8, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> *www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/this-thread-sucks/8/this_thread_does_not_deliver_animat.gif



nice pic....


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

Where are the Admins?


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, this sounds like a mockery.

You asked us to pour our sincere suggestions, so we all did it generously. Members took the time to spot the bugs and follow-up the bugs.

And now none of the 6 admins have any time to come here and provide an update except for template sentences like "We are always working"(but then where are the results? You can't be so unlucky that you have been working for the past 2 months and absolutely no result to show?)

What are you wanting to show to the helpful people? That you are some very busy people who don't give a fcuk to whatever help members actively offer?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Well, this sounds like a mockery.
> 
> You asked us to pour our sincere suggestions, so we all did it generously. Members took the time to spot the bugs and follow-up the bugs.
> 
> ...



That's right.
Even from our busy schedules we all take time to point out the bugs & it's the admins who are ever busy. Seriously WTF !!


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2009)

Ajax Comment Posting Working, But There Is Slight Problem. 

Nice Work Admins And Mods. Hope To See A Better Overhaul Of The Forum>

Many Many Thanks !!!


----------



## kalpik (Mar 10, 2009)

ichi said:


> Ajax Comment Posting Working, But There Is Slight Problem.
> 
> Nice Work Admins And Mods. Hope To See A Better Overhaul Of The Forum>
> 
> Many Many Thanks !!!


All credit goes to the admins.. We mods dont have any hand in this


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 10, 2009)

WTF!!!
Well I've a very bad habit of clicking the "New Posts" button every few seconds (may be within 15sec).
Previously there was no probs...now what's this.
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/32502_hiry3/Search_wtf.JPG

NO...I can't wait for even 2 minutes...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3.png


----------



## red_devil (Mar 10, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> *www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/this-thread-sucks/8/this_thread_does_not_deliver_animat.gif




guess she doesn't need to cross over her leg now....seems like the thread is delivering 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
oh btw, the jump to section below the quick reply seems to be missing.


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 10, 2009)

> ^^Also, I feel that page load time too has improved slightly.


Yeah I noticed that on a Reliance Data Card(154.4 KBPS).

But when I click the "Post Quick Reply", it comes, "An error has occurred in the submission of your message" or so. But on refreshing, it becomes alrite again. Try to fix that.

But it's getting better, happy about that.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh wow, I can see some changes now. The whos online list is not show on the index page. This will give a performance boost.

Thanks Admins.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 10, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Oh wow, I can see some changes now. The whos online list is not show on the index page. This will give a performance boost.
> 
> Thanks Admins.


How?
Just curious...
Okay, this is what I bumped into :
*img5.imageshack.us/img5/6384/17675365.th.jpg


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 10, 2009)

^I was referring to the "who's online" mod.


----------



## Chirag (Mar 10, 2009)

Quick reply bug. Fix it if possible.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2009)

^^old thread mein work nahi karta hai AFAIHT


----------



## krates (Mar 11, 2009)

please make member list available ...


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 11, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> *img5.imageshack.us/img5/6384/17675365.th.jpg



Me too, getting the same error.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

^ everyone is facing that error.

and btw, when i hit post quick reply once, it sometimes ask me to post after 30 seconds [i hit the post quick reply button only once]


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quick reply not working.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yup, same thing happened to me. I had just logged in and tried to reply through the QuickR box.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 11, 2009)

*Where does the Online Users Gone??? *

*i44.tinypic.com/211m1lj.png


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Quick reply not working.



It works, but you still see error message.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


mrintech said:


> *Where does the Online Users Gone??? *
> 
> *i44.tinypic.com/211m1lj.png



You can find it on the page *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/online.php


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

btw, am i the only person missing the "jump to section" drop down below the quick reply box ??


----------



## mrintech (Mar 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> btw, am i the only person missing the "jump to section" drop down below the quick reply box ??


NO 

It's Gone


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 11, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> WTF!!!
> Well I've a very bad habit of clicking the "New Posts" button every few seconds (may be within 15sec).
> Previously there was no probs...now what's this.
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/32502_hiry3/Search_wtf.JPG
> ...



I am also finding it strange. Are that much resources used in search operation that they are forcing user to avoid using that option?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 11, 2009)

It's gone and the online users list is gone and quick-post always gives an error and the site itself gave me a 'database error' the first time I opened it today and... and... and...


----------



## mrintech (Mar 11, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> I am also finding it strange. Are that much resources used in search operation that they are forcing user to avoid using that option?


+1


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

looks like its the case of 1 step forwards and 3 steps behind


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2009)

Lol fixing one bug resulted in side effects


----------



## mrintech (Mar 11, 2009)

*TDF*

*i44.tinypic.com/dzhsw7.gif

*i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg44/Athleone/banghead.gif


----------



## krates (Mar 11, 2009)

*worst Management Ever *

+13574325894329058429574328975436897436897437354357328905732897

They Know One Thing That We Will Not Leave The Forum Whatever They Do.....
_*We Should Appoint A Day And Not Visit The Forum That Day Like A Hartaal Lolz*

If The Admins Don't Know How To Use Vb Give Me The Admin Access And Hosting Admin Access I Can Fix All These Damn Errors ...._


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 11, 2009)

krates said:


> *worst Management Ever *
> 
> +13574325894329058429574328975436897436897437354357328905732897
> 
> ...



Great IDEA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrintech (Mar 11, 2009)

krates said:


> *worst Management Ever *
> 
> +13574325894329058429574328975436897436897437354357328905732897
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 11, 2009)

This thread was all about suggestions so here is one "suggestion" to the admin ---> Shut down the freakin forum if you can't handle it or don't have the time or whatever the fck it is !!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 11, 2009)

I cant search the forums now. Even after waiting out those $h!tty 2 minutes. it says "Please try again after 119 secs" 
IMO, The "similar threads" that show up after every page of a thread needs a cleanup. I think it is the reason for the majority of bumps we see. (some "similar" treads are 5 years old  )


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 11, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> IMO, The "similar threads" that show up after every page of a thread needs a cleanup. I think it is the reason for the majority of bumps we see. (some "similar" treads are 5 years old  )


Eureka!!!!!!
I was also thinking how could newbies bump old threads, they surely don't use search option... 
Good observation..


----------



## utsav (Mar 11, 2009)

Phpbb3  Ftw


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quick Jump is a must, how can any forum survive without it.

Quick reply doesn't work, it gives error but it doesn't posts whatever one writes.

Clicking on new posts in little timegaps requires you to wait.


How much can the forum get worse??


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

looks like the quick reply bug is sorted out.. didn't get any error message while i replied in the FOOTBALL CHANNEL ..
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i guess i spoke too early 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
oh btw, this POSTED AGAIN with those 2  dashed lines looks annoying


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 11, 2009)

What is this stupidity? Don't they realize removing the forum jump box and the waiting timeouts make moderating such a laborious process not to mention casual browsing as a user? Wtf man!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And then this quick posting thing. . . goddamit!


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2009)

Hitboxx said:


> What is this stupidity? Don't they realize removing the forum jump box and the waiting timeouts make moderating such a laborious process not to mention casual browsing as a user? Wtf man!
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> And then this quick posting thing. . . goddamit!


welcome to the club


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

^ i see one not_so_happy mod around here .... 


[well, actually i'm happy to see a MOD around here ....]

so in the 5 pages this thread has run into, there is only Hitboxx and KALPIK among the mods to have posted here ... ADMINS ... guess there are none.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2009)

And why is this "POSTED AGAIN" stuff showing on everyone post?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

^
Wasn't Anorian here? 

And that Posted Again is REALLY annoying. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


victor_rambo said:


> And why is this "POSTED AGAIN" stuff showing on everyone post?



It's the "Automerged Doublepost" 'feature' :roll:


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 11, 2009)

Well if it's a temporary thing like "working on it, etcetera" then fine, take the time and produce something better. But for Pete's sake, somebody say something, it is going on.., doing this., doing that. . c'mon guys, Anorion, cyberjunkie..?


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> It's the "Automerged Doublepost" 'feature' :roll:


Looks like we must do something about it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Liverpool_fan said:


> ^
> Wasn't Anorian here?


अनोरिओं तो सिर्फ़ दिखाने के लिए था


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 11, 2009)

Notifications for PM have stopped. Atleast thats the case with my account.
Also a while ago, this happened:
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/6738/33513813.th.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah I didn't get that too, alas it got deleted as a duplicate.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 11, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> Looks like we must do something about it.


Don't post twice, wait till someone else posts


> अनोरिओं तो सिर्फ़ दिखाने के लिए था


Now, don't say like that. At least he was here, and good/bad something is going on. These new bugs mean they are working which is causing this new bugs.
But, I guess they are brainstorming much and coming up with these wicked ideas.
Why can't they concentrate on "JUST" fixing the bugs mentioned here and leave the feedback thing to us.

>>Someone here complained about time not showing in case of auto merged. His wish is full-filled; now time is showing, even one "Posted Again" thing is added.
>>Someone @the Admin group thought "Forum Jump" was un-necessary, and removed it. (Bad idea)
>>And someone of them underestimated the post frequency of our forum. He thought no two posts are submitted within 2 minutes. Now why did he come to this conclusion I don't know.

@Admins, a humble request, please concentrate only on the current issues, enhancement bad mein karte hai...thik hai.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

@admins:
Please remove that Posted again and put a simple horizontal rule in its place like I notice in MyBB.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

ok so where are we now ?

the old bugs continue to exist .. and new ones (albeit unintentionally) have cropped up 

anyways, i'm sure someone is attempting to get rid of the old bug..meanwhile please 

1. put the "forum jump" option back in asap.
2. get rid of the "POSTED AGAIN" message with those 2 lines. [or if you want to keep that, can you please change the color/font of the text ??]


these two currently are the most annoying ones out on the forum 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
.



and so is this "FOLLOWING ERRORS occuRED" 


now i wonder which of the 3 is more annoying


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 11, 2009)

Please bring forum jump back


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 12, 2009)

I once again think that Market section shud be open to users with a minimum of 35-40 posts....this way at least the people who wish to sell will get used to the forum, otherwise they'll just sell and ditch the forum


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 12, 2009)

Blaaah .. The Ajax seems to be disabled so I cant approve posts in Bazaar section .. Whenever I select any message, the counter doesnt increase .. :frustrated: ..


----------



## red_devil (Mar 12, 2009)

i'm getting this duplicate post thing way too often now...anyone else facing similar problems ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 12, 2009)

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/3843/85005549.th.png
Another bug regarding automerge


----------



## krates (Mar 12, 2009)

DON'T ASK THEM TO MAKE MORE IMPROVEMENTS... THEY HAVE RUINED THE FORUM MORE AFTER THIS THREAD


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 14, 2009)

forum was down again...anyone found any new improvements/bugs??? 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Al-right I found one,
Quick Reply is still not fixed. 

Aur "Posted Again" bhi hai...


----------



## krates (Mar 14, 2009)

Bakwaas Kar Diya Forum Ko


----------



## Chirag (Mar 14, 2009)

lol


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 14, 2009)

Bring in the Forum Jump, it's quite frustrating to go to Index & then to subsection.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hmm... The 'POSTED AGAIN' thingy is gone, it seems.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
But the utterly idiotic 'repeat of a post you have made in the last 30 seconds' bug is still there.


----------



## Chirag (Mar 14, 2009)

^^
Posted AGAIN. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^^
Posted AGAIN.  Whats with 30 second wait. I never posted anything. :\


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 14, 2009)

^ ^ ^ I take back my words. 

I saw an 'Automerged Doublepost' without that "POSTED AGAIN" thingy in a post, so I assumed that they've fixed it. Obviously not. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^ ^ ^ I take back my words. 

I saw an 'Automerged Doublepost' without that "POSTED AGAIN" thingy in a post, so I assumed that they've fixed it. Obviously not.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 14, 2009)

err...has the "there were following errors with your submission" bug been fixed ??



HECK NO


----------



## Chirag (Mar 14, 2009)

forum screwed. lol fun..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice going. Now they've reduced the number of posts that are visible on a single page in a thread, to a measly *10*. 

EDIT: That counts as an improvement, right? Does it reduce the time to fetch a page? I hope it does, but I'm not so sure...


----------



## curious guy (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah i noticed but you can change the number of posts on a page by changing you're options in the user control panel


----------



## curious guy (Mar 17, 2009)

i think most of us here has good enough bandwidth to see you tube videos 

can you admins upgrade the forum for integrating youtube videos?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 17, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Nice going. Now they've reduced the number of posts that are visible on a single page in a thread, to a measly *10*.
> 
> EDIT: That counts as an improvement, right? Does it reduce the time to fetch a page? I hope it does, but I'm not so sure...



Offcourse it does.
I am wondering was this change required?? lol First remove the pesky ad's & then do such things.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 21, 2009)

Guys, for the last time (yes, I know there were so many last time but its final) I invite/request to come and pour best ideas.
I'm not a very much into web dev. or blogging so I'm a noob in those fields. So, from a Layman's point of view here I'm summing up the issues I think should be changed.

1>Slow server. Pages open very slow sometimes.
2>Attachments not working.
3>Quick Reply not working properly.
4>That annoying "Posted Again" thing 
5>SPAM handling
6>Search function. Why wait till 120 sec.
7>Forum Jump
8>A nice and light theme.
9>Smilies

These are all the issues I could think of. If I've missed some, Plz put here.

Now, I've some questions on solving these.
1>How much of these probs would be sorted out on upgrading the vBulletin?
2>Which kinda experts do we require to fix these issues?
3>Cost? How much is going to cost Digit to fix these (and how can we help)
4>How much time would it require to fix all these?

Put ur thoughts here and *let us ALL MAIL to the EDITOR(ya editor, and we all mail, 'include the thread URL in ur mail')* asking him to look into the probs and solutions stated in this thread. Else we all will become inactive members. No feedback on mag, no demad for next month, no replying to newbie queries, no SPAM reporting. Total non co-operation. 
I request to the active MODs too, for joining this activity.

(Am I being too optimistic, may be, but lets give it a try, what do u say
*Worst Case scenario:* Raboo ban us all for disturbing him, then who cares, people r leaving anyway
*Best Case Scenario:* Forum is fixed  )


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 21, 2009)

^ +1. I agree


----------



## Faun (Mar 21, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Total *non co-operation*.


Yeah, thats the word


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 21, 2009)

its the old problem of TDF  , me experience .......................grrrr


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 21, 2009)

Guys, u r supporting the cause . Thanx. But, its not enough, if we r gonna meet the higher authority we should have something in our hand. Sirf rone-dhone se kam nahi hoga.
Be specific and to-d-point on what u think is problem and what should be done for that.
REPLY.


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 21, 2009)

Now here is someone more sensible and constructive. Good going rhitwick. 

For now, I have posted your problems in lounge, and requested the admins to elevate kalpik (or whoever is willing) to admin status so he can give time and sort things out. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 21, 2009)

I sent a PM to the admins.. And it seems they are planning to shift to better hosting.. And things should be better from there onwards.. Lets just wait for some more time.. (like we have any other choice )


----------



## krates (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^ talked to fatbeing today ... 

He is saying the admins are finding a new hosting so members should wait for some days ....


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 21, 2009)

Hmm...


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 22, 2009)

First:-
*Problem:-*
People just don't read the rules. They post things in a bizzare manner everywhere. Anyone remember that joke about forum rules I posted? That was actually sarcasm born out of anger.

*Potential Solution:-*
 I still say admins should consider including a Rule of the day box on the forum. *Remember, I'm not talking about popup windows or something.* I'm talking about just a small 100x100 or even 80x50 box on the top right corner. which just keeps flashing the rules. Heck, even a news ticker kind of thing would do! I mean, its as easy as a marquee tag!!!!

Next:-
*Problem:-*
Spam.

*Potential Solution:-*
None. Not required!!!
Installation of some akismet alternative for phpBB??? I mean what the hell!!! The mods here are perfect! Its just that people don't know how to 'activate' them. I say there's no anti spam solution required. kalpik is better than Akismet, really! I'm sure rhitwick agrees!


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 23, 2009)

kalpik said:


> I sent a PM to the admins.. And it seems they are planning to shift to better hosting.. And things should be better from there onwards.. Lets just wait for some more time.. (like we have any other choice )



lol , i can give them my part of hosting account of 100-200 gb space and 1 tera byte traffic a month , do they want ? FOR FREE !!

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/6281/56606643.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 1, 2009)

So, Raaaboo, closed this forum for 1hr in the afternoon and I don't fort how long in the evening.

Now, my question is, what is fixed or new addition or any feature which is removed (  )

Anyone noticed anything.


----------



## krates (Apr 2, 2009)

^^ ya me to wants to know what he did


----------



## the bot (Apr 2, 2009)

he just too his time to read all the new posts nothing else


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 2, 2009)

so, none noticed anything....


----------



## the bot (Apr 2, 2009)

"forum will be closed from afternoon to evening under the name of maintenance to save hosting cost and no improvements will be done" 

that's my best guess for this forum today 

im tired and im going to sleep 

GOOD BYE.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2009)

The forum was down from 10PM to uncertain period (as I went to bed at 12.30A.M) yesterday.

Anyone knows when did it came back??


----------



## Beckhamgal (Apr 3, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> The forum was down from 10PM to uncertain period (as I went to bed at 12.30A.M) yesterday.



It wznt opening in the noon too!!




rhitwick said:


> Anyone knows when did it came back??


5 in the morning or so...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 3, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> So, Raaaboo, closed this forum for 1hr in the afternoon and I don't fort how long in the evening.
> 
> Now, my question is, what is fixed or new addition or any feature which is removed (  )
> 
> Anyone noticed anything.



I have noticed one thing, that the views to a thread is corrected. Before the number of views was Posts+1.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 3, 2009)

why don't the 'powers that be' over here atleast notify that the site will go down for maintenance before hand ?


----------



## eggman (Apr 3, 2009)

the bot said:


> "forum will be closed from afternoon to evening under the name of maintenance to save hosting cost and no improvements will be done"
> 
> that's my best guess for this forum today
> 
> ...



victor ........is that you?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 3, 2009)

eggman said:


> victor ........is that you?



I think he is..


----------



## red_devil (Apr 3, 2009)

> victor ........is that you?



victor_rambo aka rohan_shenoy is not that shameless to create 2 "why I'm leaving threads" only to come back under a different name


----------



## eggman (Apr 3, 2009)

Jo batchallan shaadi se pehle pregnent ho sakta hai....woh kuch bhi kar sakta hai!!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 3, 2009)

^


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2009)

^At least stop spamming here...

So, it was down again...........

Same question, what are the changes this time??


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2009)

*img67.imageshack.us/img67/2294/2611bde51gg7.gif


----------



## desiibond (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ROFLMAO.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 3, 2009)

just found another bug in the forum {not sure if it is forum wide bug}

i had started a thread in software troubleshooting section entitled "bootloader" 

a member 'ghost is at rest' replied to it to which i responded... now when i browsed through the section, i found that the index had the last reply by 'ghost is at rest' but when i visited the thread, it showed that my reply was the last one...

is it a bug ?


* this is how it appears on the software trouble shooting section's index page :*
*i43.tinypic.com/bim23d.png

* and this is the thread content :*
*i40.tinypic.com/lxfkz.png


EDIT :

i see 2 improvements...

1. the number of views is no longer number of replies + 1
2. even without a siggy, post edited message is now shown 

well...hope some more improvements come soon...
a


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 3, 2009)

^ ^ ^ Yes, I found the same. In the UrT thread in Gamerz section, the last reply was being shown by Ecstasy although there was another reply by beta_testing just below it!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2009)

^^ err yeah!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2009)

Kool.......this is bhutiya bug...

Wow, so u found two improvements.
Koi, ek checklist banao yaar. Dekhte kitna baki hai...


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 4, 2009)

I found a new WTF issue.

First 120sec. wait between two posts, now check this,

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/34426_gxopx/WTF_PT2.JPG

One step ahead and two steps back. 

Any logic behind it?? By introducing this, is our forum improving on speed??
Please enlighten me...


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2009)

Change we can believe in, but will never get...


----------



## the bot (Apr 5, 2009)

the forum is down again there is no use talking to these ppl anymore,im going to the chip forum it feels much better than this one.


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

*www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/this-thread-sucks/13/thread-does-not-deliver.gif


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 5, 2009)

^^Thanks for the pic display but we already know that nothing is being delivered here. =]

I think the admins or the thinkdigit people should just shut down this forum since they don't care about it OR we could make our own forum and lets all shift over there.

What ya guys think?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 5, 2009)

I have moved to TechEnclave and will be doing minimal posting here. this one sucks


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2009)

*img398.imageshack.us/img398/1565/canthavnicethings.jpg


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2009)

forum down again.


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 6, 2009)

Donno why....Forum is down almost every afternoon...


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 6, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I have moved to TechEnclave and will be doing minimal posting here. this one sucks


+1 Me too.



ionicsachin said:


> Donno why....Forum is down almost every afternoon...


That is because forum can't candle more than 5 users online... 

Mega Ultra Uber Epic Fail!!


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 8, 2009)

please close this thread this is just humiliating


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 8, 2009)

I dont think even after 215 threads i am finding any major improvement


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 8, 2009)

Quick Reply


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 8, 2009)

oc is fail said:


> please close this thread this is just humiliating


I will agree with this new guy here since nothing is being implemented or worked on.

Mods please do all of us a favor and close/delete this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Chirag (Apr 8, 2009)

stupid forum.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2009)

We need a revolution....


----------



## desiibond (Apr 8, 2009)

proof that Indians are becoming more and more technical:

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/9292/loldhghyq.th.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 8, 2009)

^^
Well thats better than we experience here....Server down....Timelimit between searches...sh1t.....plz close this thread as already said by a member...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 8, 2009)

^^yes. I am really really happy at TE which is faster than this crap!!! 

Please close this thread if you have no clue how to fix it!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 8, 2009)

Probably the best suggestion so far - close this damn thread.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know whether I'm confused or is this a bug:

I see Krazy Bluez has made a post in this thread: *img266.imageshack.us/img266/9679/34439766.th.jpg

But when I go to the thread, I don't see it: *img266.imageshack.us/img266/6151/60742103.th.jpg

I try to go to his post using the 'whoposted' thing: *img266.imageshack.us/img266/3043/64858157.th.jpg *img87.imageshack.us/img87/4959/68005913.th.jpg

Then I click on the link of his post and I go again to the thread: *img266.imageshack.us/img266/1849/82962441.th.jpg But I still don't see his post. err wtf?

Edit: Now the replies have crossed 30, and I can see Krazy Bluez's post on the 2nd page (after 30+ replies), but in my User CP, replies are 28 when Krazy Bluez posted.


----------



## Coool (Apr 8, 2009)

lol...Still none of the bug fixed??


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 8, 2009)

^^^nope
digit is one of the leading tech magazine in india and it is now owned by 9.9 media which is also a leading media company in india how hard is it for you guys to get a better hosting and hire a person to look after the forum? i believe you guys are getting good profits now and why is this place is still run the old way?


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2009)

*www.gnucitizen.org/images/spoon-2008-04-21.jpg

Or was there a spoon ?


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 9, 2009)

There are too many damned spammers here who bump old threads posting their ads. This forum badly needs a spam blocking extension.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 9, 2009)

why can't they just close all the threads that weren't modified or posted to for last 60 days.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Previously we could see how many people are there in a subforum which was enclosed in brackets but what happened to it now??
And the forum jump is a must, try to bring it back atleast.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 9, 2009)

^^Try Quick Links> Who's Online. It will tell you what each and every online individual is doing on this forum.


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 9, 2009)

anything cant be suggested more , they are not even fixing the bugs .......


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 9, 2009)

Whenever I try to post something using the quick reply box, I recieve the following message:-


> This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes. You will be redirected to that thread.



It does get posted... but hey, we're not following the policy, "If it aint broke, don't fix it", are we?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 9, 2009)

So the forum was down again..........
After revival I found 2-3 SPAMS (which is only new thing I found)....
Anyone noticed anything else??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 9, 2009)

only tihng i am worried is that , with frequent downs and no admins bothering about the forum.. i am fearing whether the forum will be taken down..


if thats so.. i fear that very unique articles and works posted by many members here will be WASTED !!!!!!


this is place of tuts and help section and many other more..

i think the admin or whoever it is should atleast ask us some help .. like donation to run the server or something similar...


at present the forum is no where near to being online !!!!! let them put the forum online .. then we will discuss about IMOPROVING IT !!!!!


----------



## Chirag (Apr 9, 2009)

^^
Possible. They might be thinking of closing it down.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2009)

*www.geocities.com/nunnyobeezwax/MySpace/DudeHere.jpg


----------



## oc is fail (Apr 10, 2009)

*1.bp.blogspot.com/_8B2UOih0nZ0/ST11LtQn5JI/AAAAAAAAEgw/5c-5wMIUiWU/s320/Kilroy_was_here.png


----------



## red_devil (Apr 10, 2009)

^ lol ... yet the 'powers that be' of the forum are never here


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2009)

*i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff223/earlbarnes/dogmemes/philosoraptor.jpg?t=1239379946
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff223/earlbarnes/dogmemes/philosoraptor.jpg


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 10, 2009)

^^Lmao.


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2009)

hahahaha niaaaaa


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 23, 2009)

Bump...
Anyone reading this??


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2009)

Something improved ?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 23, 2009)

^^nothing improved and to make it worse, i can't post visitor messages. Just like "edit post", it is broken now.

Well done digit


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't sight any improvement!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 23, 2009)

ok...is it just me or has the *quick links *gone kaput...when i click on quick links..nothing happens..i am using firefox 3.0.9...whats wrong?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 23, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> ok...is it just me or has the *quick links *gone kaput...when i click on quick links..nothing happens..i am using firefox 3.0.9...whats wrong?


Yeah, not only u.

B/W, checkout *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=113428
They have some clarification there.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 23, 2009)

same here. quick links not working.


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 23, 2009)

looks like something is goin on on forum right now...feeling a bit different colors


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmm...Side ads removed? Nice. I hope you keep it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2009)

Now please change this color scheme!!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 23, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> looks like something is goin on on forum right now...feeling a bit different colors




i don't see any different colors...




Liverpool_fan said:


> Hmm...Side ads removed? Nice. I hope you keep it.



yeah one nice improvement...although it could possibly have been removed accidentally


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2009)

red_devil said:


> yeah one nice improvement...although it could possibly have been removed accidentally


You know what. I think this is actually the case.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2009)

When the forum was down for maintenance:

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/2009-04-23_190111.png

At least get a web-designer who can spell the name of his client correctly!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Stop GIMPing, Kl@w   (just kiddin')


----------



## red_devil (Apr 23, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You know what. I think this is actually the case.





see any improvements guys ?

i still get the "following errors occurred.." thing...


----------



## eggman (Apr 23, 2009)

Okay


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 23, 2009)

The vBulletin version has been bumped up, server seems to be responding bit faster.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 23, 2009)

The profile page has changed and some some options added.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 23, 2009)

I hope they get rid away of this ugly Red theme...my eyes hurt now...


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 23, 2009)

Forum is faster than before, lil changes is UserCP


----------



## kalpik (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice.. Ajax issues also resolved i think.. Quick reply works


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2009)

Really? Cool.

EDIT: Naaaaah. Still says the error.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2009)

Quick reply works??? Lemme check!


----------



## kalpik (Apr 23, 2009)

Err.. no.. it didnt work now! But i swear it worked on another thread!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 23, 2009)

/* testing quick reply */


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nope, quick-reply still produces that error and you have to manually refresh the page to see if the post was made!!!


----------



## eggman (Apr 23, 2009)

Check check Testing Quick Reply.........


----------



## red_devil (Apr 23, 2009)

Test result : 

works with normal errors....the "error with submission.." thing ..

status quo maintained


----------



## eggman (Apr 23, 2009)

*RESULT*: Ghanta kaam kaar raha hai!! STill the same!


----------



## red_devil (Apr 23, 2009)

lol between me posting "testing quick reply" and the above reply, there were so many more replies in between


----------



## kalpik (Apr 23, 2009)

All cause of ME


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Improvement of some kind, eh?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh well, at least the thing gets posted!!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2009)

kalpik said:


> All cause of ME


Thanks *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/57.png


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 23, 2009)

Can Rohan be invited to join this movement.
He got banned for this cause.

Am I demanding too much?!


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2009)

niaaaaa


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 23, 2009)

ya rohan need to be unbanned


----------



## kalpik (Apr 23, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Can Rohan be invited to join this movement.
> He got banned for this cause.
> 
> Am I demanding too much?!


Heh.. I wouldn't say he was banned because of this cause! Cause it he were banned for this, you would be banned too! Heck all people on this thread would be banned


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 23, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Heh.. I wouldn't say he was banned because of this cause! Cause it he were banned for this, you would be banned too! Heck all people on this thread would be banned


so what was reason???


----------



## desiibond (Apr 23, 2009)

but still I am unable to edit the post!!!


----------



## yippee (Apr 23, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> so what was reason???


some mod was playing against him in that "im pregnant" thread
they don't like him?

it will be nice to have him back


----------



## GeekyBoy (Apr 23, 2009)

Listen you digit guys. Have you had a look at CHIP's forums(now don't tell me not to refer to chip blah blah blah.....)?

The speed is awesome. No downtimes or anything.

While its simply upside down here at the digit forum. Browsing speed is damn slow. Downtimes are more frequent than the traffic jams that bugger metros.

If you Digit guys don't do anything to improve the forum, even after reading thousands and thousands of posts about the helllotta problems that plague digit forum and shamelessly block your ears with the corks from your bottles, then I have nothing to say.

WE NEED A REVOLUTION HERE GUYS>>>>>>>>


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2009)

yippee said:


> some mod was playing against him in that "im pregnant" thread
> they don't like him?
> 
> it will be nice to have him back


I agree !


----------



## kalpik (Apr 23, 2009)

^^ NO! That was not the reason. For anyone wanting to know the reason, i dont have the audacity to type it all out again. Please refer here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85042&page=21

If someone has any more concerns, please feel free to PM me. Let this thread be what it was intended to be. Thanks.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 23, 2009)

*This forum requires that you wait 120 seconds between searches.*


can this be reduced to 20 seconds


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 24, 2009)

For editing the post, one needs to go off to a different page but in many other forums, it can be done in the same page. It will be a plus point for the forum if this is changed.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And yes, I am happy that Rohan is banned.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 24, 2009)

GeekyBoy said:


> Listen you digit guys. Have you had a look at CHIP's forums(now don't tell me not to refer to chip blah blah blah.....)?
> 
> The speed is awesome. No downtimes or anything.
> 
> ...


Yeah its time to put a *Donate* option right at the top.Lets see who donates first and help this forum and its services.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 24, 2009)

I still get error for every post
I am unable to edit my posts

only thing that has improved is speed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2009)

And the ads are back. Oh great!


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2009)

The Quick Links menu is not working for me now...!!!


----------



## desiibond (Apr 24, 2009)

^^clear cookies.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2009)

^ Still not working for me, not even in Internet Explorer...


----------



## red_devil (Apr 24, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> And the ads are back. Oh great!




where ?  I can't see them..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 24, 2009)

damn. same here. For me too any dropdown link menus are not working.

From bad to worse. Thanks!!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, Quick Links isn't working.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 24, 2009)

Quick Links not working...
I want ThinkDigit v1


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2009)

Guys, stop whining, they told na, they are working, so such bugs are expected. 
Lets wait a few days.


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2009)

Quick link or any pop up menu is fcuked up now...lol. A bug fixed is a room for 10 more bugs.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I think javascript is not working, code break


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

hmmm anyone ready for a Non-cooperation type of thing? Lets leave the forum or stop posting or start useless spamming to pressurize the Administrators so that they can rectify the problems as soon as possible. Else they will not give a damn to it.

I guess they will surely not like to see the members of the forum leaving. 

If atleast 5 people say that you are ready to 'organize for action', I'll create a thread for this.  More people will surely follow.


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 25, 2009)

Wasn't that what vic_ram trying to do?


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ yeah!


----------



## mrintech (Apr 25, 2009)

I only see Kalpik Online most of the time. Are other MODS always under Hidden Mode or cares less to visit the forum


----------



## kalpik (Apr 25, 2009)

> <kalpik>    Anorion_: cyber|sleep no JS works on the forum..
> <kalpik>    Anorion_: cyber|sleep all those dropdown menus, none of em works
> <Anorion_>    yes
> <Anorion_>    moving to new hardware
> ...



Anyone who wants to leave the forum, is free to do so.. You want to plan a movement of some sort, do it via PM..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 25, 2009)

ico said:


> hmmm anyone ready for a Non-cooperation type of thing? Lets leave the forum or stop posting or start useless spamming to pressurize the Administrators so that they can rectify the problems as soon as possible. Else they will not give a damn to it.
> 
> I guess they will surely not like to see the members of the forum leaving.
> 
> If atleast 5 people say that you are ready to 'organize for action', I'll create a thread for this.  More people will surely follow.



I am ready!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2009)

@ kalpik 

what is the real situation ..

why is bugs arent fixed ..

it seems u r the only one who shows up..


----------



## kalpik (Apr 25, 2009)

Read two posts above you. That is the situation, as i know it


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

kalpik said:


> You want to plan a movement of some sort, do it via PM..


Any specific reason why not a thread? 

Moreover, I was thinking to start a social group, but even they don't seem to work. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/group.php?groupid=41


----------



## kalpik (Apr 25, 2009)

The only reason is that its NOT gonna do any good! Spamming the forum will get you a ban, like it did to rohan, not posting or joining another forum, lemme tell you, the admins dont care..


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

^ Sure they don't. We've seen the forum in a pathetic condition for about a year.

They don't even care to reply to a PM.  (no personal offense to that Admin)


----------



## kalpik (Apr 25, 2009)

Then why do it if you know its not gonna work?!


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

^ Nothing wrong in giving it a try. Spamming is the last thing we would resort to BTW.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Please stop the blame game!*

I don't know why is every one blaming this forum? I want to know what have you ppl done to improve this forum? So many of my queries have been unanswered as most of u ppl are only interested in creating & answering dumb threads in the chit chat section. I'm not against the chit chat section but u ppl shud pay attention to other sections as well.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ Nothing wrong in giving it a try. Spamming is the last thing we would resort to BTW.


Beware, u r sounding like Rohan and u r gonna meet d same fate as he did.

Ask, don't demand!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Beware, u r sounding like Rohan and u r gonna meet d same fate as he did.
> 
> Ask, don't demand!!!


Well, I want to know will the people participate? Until & unless more peopel don't participate, no use of this.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 25, 2009)

^ arey relax ... wait for some more time... you've already waited this long ... it will most certainly not harm you to wait for a bit more....


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 25, 2009)

@Kalpik: Have you got any information on how long its gonna take to complete the upgrade? One more thing (suggestion, actually) will the admins please remove that red colour from the new site's interface? Red doesn't go easy on the eyes!

Man, this disabled javascript is such a draaaaaaag!


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ arey relax ... wait for some more time... you've already waited this long ... it will most certainly not harm you to wait for a bit more....



Hope and change...lol


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 25, 2009)

@ico:
What use of spamming? This forum is aready spammed. Just look at Programming subforum.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 28, 2009)

*To Admin:* Meanwhile a left over junk at the end of the forum page...

*vBulletin_init(); //--> * is appearing at the left end bottom of forum page.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 28, 2009)

^ LOL...attachments also don't work.


----------



## red_devil (Apr 28, 2009)

^ LMAO !!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 28, 2009)

Wtf the moderators are doing , i created 3 same threads in bazaar section to sell my mobile and none of these threads are yet running . It says that it will posted if only the moderators accept it . now wtf  , do they actually even see them . there are so many threads which look fake in bazaar section and my genuine thread with real pictures of my cell is not getting posted . By the way how much time it requires for the moderator to accept a new thread ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 29, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Wtf the moderators are doing , i created 3 same threads in bazaar section to sell my mobile and none of these threads are yet running . It says that it will posted if only the moderators accept it . now wtf  , do they actually even see them . there are so many threads which look fake in bazaar section and my genuine thread with real pictures of my cell is not getting posted . By the way how much time it requires for the moderator to accept a new thread ?


Its because forum has only one active mod kalpik
He can't handle everything.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2009)

I seriously think you need to cut the mods some slack. Although I like irritating kalpik and hitboxx in IRC about the forums. Just so you know there are admins in IRC also. Why not drop by and pop some of the above questions to them . Nonetheless , I see improvement going on in the forum. Its much faster or responsive than it was or something magical happened to my bsnl connection.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, its so good now that, even SPAM activity has been doubled withinh last few (3-4) days.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 29, 2009)

*Check This Out*

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1098236&postcount=8



WHY WHY WHY


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2009)

> Yeah, its so good now that, even SPAM activity has been doubled withinh last few (3-4) days.


Yup , unfortunately the number of active mods are dwindling I guess  .


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 29, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I dunno about that but that's mainly due to the fact that after the forum upgrade, our great admins forgot to reinstate the Spam Ban tools for the moderators and as a result they are unable to remove all the posts of a spammer with a single click. Hitboxx said something about it in TD v3 thread I think.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 29, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Wtf the moderators are doing , i created 3 same threads in bazaar section to sell my mobile and none of these threads are yet running . It says that it will posted if only the moderators accept it . now wtf  , do they actually even see them . there are so many threads which look fake in bazaar section and my genuine thread with real pictures of my cell is not getting posted . By the way how much time it requires for the moderator to accept a new thread ?



Moderators do have a life if you forgot. Anyways Ive approved your thread. 


PS: The forum remains down anytime I try to login and now I get a NoJS format even on broadband.The programming sections looks like a battleground where lots of (spam) threads are deleted.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 29, 2009)

Yea.. The admins ARE working to fix these issues.. And something broke while the upgrade, that's why we are seeing so much spam. And to those wanting to get their thread approved in Bazaar, drop me a PM once you post it. Lot many people do that, and action is taken immediately.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 29, 2009)

Ah.. The dropdown menus work again!


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2009)

That sounds good


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2009)

Too much of spam....


----------



## Coool (Apr 29, 2009)

^ This forum is the best place for spammers


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 29, 2009)

Programming section is really a spammer's abode.


----------



## yippee (Apr 29, 2009)

there is more number of active spambots on this forum that real members...


----------



## kalpik (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry, but we cannot possibly delete all spam posts with the "delete posts as spam" functionality of the forum broken.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 29, 2009)

Look here!! Here's a list of 17 spams created by a bot!!!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=3304651


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2009)

does that mean we have to report each and every SPAM, even its from same spammer?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 29, 2009)

All i can say is that once the spam deletion thing is fixed, please report any residual spam that you see..


----------



## yippee (Apr 29, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> does that mean we have to report each and every SPAM, even its from same spammer?


yes...


----------



## kalpik (Apr 29, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> does that mean we have to report each and every SPAM, even its from same spammer?


Yes, but even harder is DELETING all that you people report. I've seriously HAD it deleting all that spam manually. Imma gonna take a break and wait until this is fixed. I do not have the time and patience to delete everything by hand


----------



## yippee (Apr 29, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Yes, but even harder is DELETING all that you people report. I've seriously HAD it deleting all that spam manually. Imma gonna take a break and wait until this is fixed. I do not have the time and patience to delete everything by hand


thanks at least you are helping out this much i haven't heard or seen anything from any other mods or admins so far....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 30, 2009)

Are the Social Groups working? It's not working for me!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 30, 2009)

^Nope. Database error.


----------



## ico (Apr 30, 2009)

yippee said:


> thanks at least you are helping out this much i haven't heard or seen anything from any other mods or admins so far....


hitboxx is also pretty active btw.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 30, 2009)

SPAM after SPAM

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=3306001


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

As the thread title says Forum Improvement Suggestions, I would like to suggest the mods to make a separate thread for newcomers to introduce themselves!!! Many newcomers are creating their own thread for this!! and also many technology forums has a thread dedicated on this!! Some even have a different subsection for this!! Therefore it would good step if mods make it!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2009)

WTF! The Programming subforum has been trashed FULL with spam. 
Can't the mods just clean it? It takes just few clicks. 

You know what I had to censor 90% of what I would have posted. But great, if I complain and fail to oblige by the rules, I will be banned, but the mods, if they don't do their job, you cannot even criticize them. 
LAME!


----------



## kalpik (May 2, 2009)

^^ Mods cannot do their job efficiently unless the forum is in proper working condition! The "delete posts as spam" functionality is still broken


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

someone please get the auto merging of posts work again... it was annoying earlier when it worked but displayed a POSTED AGAIN message and now with it completely off, its even more annoying ...


----------



## mrintech (May 3, 2009)

*Last Measure: Forum Boycott *


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2009)

mrintech said:


> *Last Measure: Forum Boycott *


there is no unity here now. Keep dreaming.


----------



## awww (May 5, 2009)

*www.myanimecards.com/albums/userpics/14124/this%20sucks.jpg


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

ichi said:


> there is no unity here now. Keep dreaming.


+1


----------



## rhitwick (May 6, 2009)

Wait time between two consecutive search is removed.
Is it only me or its really there?


----------



## Cool Joe (May 6, 2009)

^The 120 second limit is still there


----------



## rhitwick (May 6, 2009)

sh1t...I must be dreaming.....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 6, 2009)

This pqrs746 is spamming all over!!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=3315124


----------



## Kniwor (May 7, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> This pqrs746 is spamming all over!!
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=3315124



lol.... It's not just him......

*i39.tinypic.com/5upb20.jpg


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

If they (admins) dont  care,y should v? Lets shift to te...


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2009)

^Believe me, you wouldn't want to do that. TE has no Chit Chat section. And the members at TDF are more human.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 7, 2009)

^+1. I agree!!


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

^ It means No fun...Admins please *THINK* ABOUT *DIGIT FORUM*


----------



## mrintech (May 7, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ It means No fun...Admins please *THINK* ABOUT *DIGIT FORUM*



Someone please Hack any Admins Password and fix all BUGS Please  I haven't try such things. I am serious.

Please someone hack for the cause  I am sure someone amongst you can do this thing PLEASE


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 7, 2009)

^ lol!! you are saying all this really genuinely!!


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, Anyone can Hack??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

lol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 7, 2009)

Desperation has kicked in, I see! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (May 7, 2009)

You can ask rohan_shenoy aka victor_rambo
He hacked into the TDF's admin account AFAIK about a year back, showing what happens when novices design a theme.
He has been banned though.


----------



## mrintech (May 7, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> ^ lol!! you are saying all this really genuinely!!


I am damn serious 


Coool said:


> Yeah, Anyone can Hack??


+1


Liverpool_fan said:


> lol


lol


Kl@w-24 said:


> Desperation has kicked in, I see! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


Yeah!


thewisecrab said:


> You can ask rohan_shenoy aka victor_rambo
> He hacked into the TDF's admin account AFAIK about a year back, showing what happens when novices design a theme.
> He has been banned though.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 7, 2009)

Rohan was a gud contributor in this forum...but wat to say now


----------



## rhitwick (May 7, 2009)

How about *requesting* MODs to unban him??


----------



## mrintech (May 7, 2009)

After some time everyone will be like the following pic here:

*i42.tinypic.com/i6ldtu.gif 

Improve the Forum


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2009)

^^your avatar fails in this forum, frikkin goddamn 19th century size limit.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 7, 2009)

I gave a suggestion here, please mods implement it!! 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1102029&postcount=351

A result for not implementing is this !!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114959


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

Please check sukhi420's id. I don't know what happened to him but, he is posting the same post all over!! I think someone hacked his account!!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=33620


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

sukhi420 said:


> ^ +1



 lol!!


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

^ mods, ban this sucker!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 8, 2009)

Looks like he's autoposting.


----------



## red_devil (May 11, 2009)

BUMP 


looks like people have forgotten about forum improvement 

anyways bumped this cos i see Metalhead has been made a green -[mod] 

IIRC he was not a green earlier... looks like he is a new addition 

[been a bit disconnected with the forum of late so don't really know if there is/was a thread mentioning about this ]


----------



## rhitwick (May 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> BUMP
> 
> 
> looks like people have forgotten about forum improvement
> ...


Congo MetalHead. I've reported a lot of SPAMs, take care of them

B/W, I don't think he was MOD in the morning...


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Congo MetalHead. I've reported a lot of SPAMs, take care of them
> 
> B/W, I don't think he was MOD in the morning...



2 min mein sarkaarein badal jaati hai yeh toh phir bhi subah ka bhoola shaam ko moderator ban gaya.

I think the first 10 posts of new users should go for moderator's approval.And you wont see too much spam then.


----------



## rhitwick (May 11, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> I think the first 10 posts of new users should go for moderator's approval.And you wont see too much spam then.


Abe, pagal hai kaya??


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Abe, pagal hai kaya??



Abey tu pagal hai salla  lagta hai yeh script ka tujhe pata nahi hai?Lagta hai kacha khilari hai.*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> I think the first 10 posts of new users should go for moderator's approval.And you wont see too much spam then.



Saare mods paagal ho jayenge!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Saare mods paagal ho jayenge!!



yeh dekh

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1110627&postcount=16

lagta hai bas 2-3 samajhdaar log hi baithe hai is forum mein.Is desh ke liye aur is forum ke liye kuch ideas hai mere pass jo uchal rahe hai phudak rahe hai bahar aane ke liye.*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> yeh dekh
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1110627&postcount=16
> 
> lagta hai bas 2-3 samajhdaar log hi baithe hai is forum mein.Is desh ke liye aur is forum ke liye kuch ideas hai mere pass jo uchal rahe hai phudak rahe hai bahar aane ke liye.*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif



Ye to soch agar koi mod online na hua aur koi naye user ki post approve karne ke chakkar mein atki reh gayi to? 

Links ka to samajh aata hai ki first 10 posts mein link allowed na ho, but us mein bhi dikkat hai - is forum mein attachments nahi kaam karte, to koi image hosting site ki link dekar apni problem batana chahe to bechara latka rahega!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 11, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ye to soch agar koi mod online na hua aur koi naye user ki post approve karne ke chakkar mein atki reh gayi to?
> 
> Links ka to samajh aata hai ki first 10 posts mein link allowed na ho, but us mein bhi dikkat hai - is forum mein attachments nahi kaam karte, to koi image hosting site ki link dekar apni problem batana chahe to bechara latka rahega!!!



B+ *img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 11, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> B+ *img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif



Je kaa hai????


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2009)

In Demonoid I saw they use Captchas for every post.
Can we do this? I think this would reduce SPAMs a great length.


----------



## Chirag (May 18, 2009)

^^
Spam would be less but it would suck for us, regular members.


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2009)

^^right


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 18, 2009)

We're wasting our time & bandwidth posting in this thread.


----------



## ico (May 18, 2009)

Give us the Database.......


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

^^haaaaa niaaaaa.
quit dreaming.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 19, 2009)

spam can be controlled very easily on a VB forum. Its just installing few plugins and doing settings.


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, for the last time (yes, I know there were so many last time but its final) I invite/request to come and pour best ideas.
> I'm not a very much into web dev. or blogging so I'm a noob in those fields. So, from a Layman's point of view here I'm summing up the issues I think should be changed.
> 
> 1>Slow server. Pages open very slow sometimes.
> ...



Guys, its been three months since my this post.
After that we were given lots and lots of promises.
New server, more bandwidth....blah blah blah

Nothing happened.
Now even the downtime also increased.

I, therefore again call for a *NON CO-OPERATION* activity. I humbly request to the MODs too join this activity.

And, dear admins, please response.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> I, therefore again call for a *NON CO-OPERATION* activity. I humbly request to the MODs too join this activity.
> 
> And, dear admins, please response.



lol


----------



## Coool (May 19, 2009)

^ Im in!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2009)

Zis is teh sh1t.


----------



## ico (May 19, 2009)

I'm in too....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 19, 2009)

Many posts gone from this and that "Enough is Enough" thread!


----------



## ico (May 19, 2009)

^ yea, but now they are back.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 19, 2009)

What's with posts randomly disappearing and reappearing?


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2009)

favicon but still sh!tty theme


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 19, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> What's with posts randomly disappearing and reappearing?


My 2 posts at football channel are missing...


----------



## Cool Joe (May 19, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> My 2 posts at football channel are missing...


See- even the admins take pleasure in pwning you scousers


----------



## Cool G5 (May 19, 2009)

What's the heck of posts disappearing & reappearing randomly? Now even if anyone posts something informative, it won't be any good since it will vanish in thin air. This is seriously a *HIGH PRIORITY *issue to be dealt with.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 20, 2009)

who cares???...admins are enjoying this, sitting at home and watching movies on their HD monitors propping pop corn......err wat else??!! []


----------



## thewisecrab (May 20, 2009)

Cool Joe said:


> See- even the admins take pleasure in pwning you scousers


+1


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2009)

*First bug fixed after server change: Quick Reply*


----------



## kalpik (May 22, 2009)

Even "delete posts as spam" works fine now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2009)

Quick Reply worx!

8)


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2009)

Does it? Really?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 22, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 22, 2009)

Social Groups working!! A very good sign!!


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2009)

testing


----------



## Cool Joe (May 22, 2009)

Now that TDF has moved to better servers, why not reduce/remove the time limit between searches?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2009)

*TDF Fixes Quick Reply !!!*

At last Quick Reply gets fixed...


Thanks a lot Admins..

Hope it stays that way/...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 22, 2009)

They dooooo care!!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/8.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif


----------



## The Conqueror (May 22, 2009)

Well, a few days back i had come online at 3am in the morning and I found lots of spam threads in programming section!! anyways it looks clean now hoping for spam-free experience on Thinkdigit..


----------



## ThinkFree (May 28, 2009)

*Re: TDF Fixes Quick Reply !!!*



naveen_reloaded said:


> At last Quick Reply gets fixed...
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Admins..
> ...



The Problem has resurfaced


----------



## Cool Joe (May 28, 2009)

The quick reply bug is back... and so are the avatars!


----------



## eggman (May 29, 2009)

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_npVuxx3medM/SRehd-bp4fI/AAAAAAAADP8/XCGZaA3FZZc/s400/2356i_m_back.jpg


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

Quick Reply fixed? Who said?

The AJAX quick reply is still not working.


----------



## krates (May 29, 2009)

lolzz got our avatar back + quick reply bug tooo


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

^ It still wasn't working earlier. The page was getting reloaded earlier which should not happen.


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2009)

quick reply test


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2009)

I got the old "okay" wala error
!!!!


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

^ The error is better. Atleast it saves my bandwidth and the page doesn't reload when I reply.


----------



## ThinkFree (May 29, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ It still wasn't working earlier. The page was getting reloaded earlier which should not happen.



Though it wasn't working the way quick reply is supposed to work, but still reply was posted without showing any error message.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 29, 2009)

testing


----------



## Cool Joe (May 29, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ The error is better. Atleast it saves my bandwidth and the page doesn't reload when I reply.


+1


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

Zis is teh sh1t.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 29, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ The error is better. Atleast it saves my bandwidth and the page doesn't reload when I reply.



+2


----------



## krates (May 29, 2009)

Admins can do the following things

just rename that line 

The following error occured....

to

Your post has been posted please reload the page to view it.


----------



## Coool (May 29, 2009)

30 pages of Sh1t!!! Don't waste your time by Suggesting here!!!


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

*www.funnyforumpics.com/forums/this-thread-sucks/8/this_thread_does_not_deliver_animat.gif


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2009)

^^old but nice "D


----------



## kalpik (May 29, 2009)

Have patience.. Speaking to Raaabo like NAO about these issues.. He's asked me to send a mail to him, detailing the problems. I've just done that. Lets hope for the best!


----------



## ThinkFree (May 29, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Have patience..



We can understand. Everything will be normal within 3-4 years if members stay patient


----------



## kalpik (May 29, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you buddy!


----------



## Chirag (May 29, 2009)

^^
rant then. We want mods to do it. jobless, no use but fun. :\


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 29, 2009)

I just want to see less spam in TDF That's it!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 4, 2009)

More and more spammers are infiltrating this forum.

But, I want to confirm, atleast on my side, the Quick reply bug seems fixed, and avatars are back 

Any other confirmations from others regarding the same?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 5, 2009)

No.. Its not fixed.. The page should not refresh..


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)

let's see...

Edit: Page is still refreshing though.


----------



## hullap (Jun 5, 2009)

the forum was updated yesterday.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 5, 2009)

The indication of the number of members viewing a particular subforum is back. Very good!


----------



## mrintech (Jun 5, 2009)

Check out: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117969


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 5, 2009)

Also Check Out *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115553


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 6, 2009)

Forum Jump is back!!


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 7, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Here we talk about things to improve upon in our forum. Remember, please suggest stuff in order of priority
> 
> ...



Spammers should reduce now, took me four hours but I found where the code was broken for recaptcha.

VB is latest version, old posts will NEVER be pruned again, because there's no need to... what's boring old news to you might be really helpful to others.

The quick reply / ajax bug seems to work now. Keep this thread updated with feedback. 

Thanks to most of you for doing this the right way, and having the patience to wait for me to get a little free time and fix this. I'll try and keep an eye open for bugs more often.

Kalpik, you're in charge of emailing / calling me if there is something really major that breaks here. Thanks for the efforts you've taken for the community.

There was a thread similar to this one, by mrintech, who is banned now, because he just did not know how to use civilised language. Those who scream, shout, throw tantrums and act like babies, will be treated the same way. Such people are detrimental to what this forum is tryiing to achieve.

Please abide by the rules of this forum, and we will all have a lot of fun, and learn a lot. Don't treat other members, mods or admins like your servants, and call them <insert abuse here> ignorant, or you will get banned. So long as everyone gives each other the respect they expect from others, everything will run smoothly.


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh, and perhaps a little history will help explain what happened here...

For the past few months, we were getting terrible service from our hosting provider, plus the dedicated server we were on was a little old. Towards the end of May, we shifted to our new server, and upgraded the forum. Then for some reason search engine traffic just dropped drastically. The older forum version was brought back for a week or so to ensure that it was not the cause of the traffic drop.

Once it was ruled out, the latest version was made live again. However, a small bug in SQL caused recaptcha to die, which caused spammers to have a field day here (posting porn, and all sorts of rubbish).

Simultaneously, we're working on a new thinkdigit version, we had the rather fat anniversary issue to bring out, and also have the ongoing anniversary carnival to attend to. 

I certainly wish I had as much time on my hands as I did when I started this forum years ago, but sadly, I just do not. Although I will still continue to disappear from the forum fom time to time, I will be available on  irc://irc.thinkdigit.com quite often, and mods and members alike are free to bug me in #digit.

For now, I've spent all mmy free time over the past week, trying to get things working, and I certainly hope things are a lot better now. I tackled the critical stuff first, so use the forum for a few days, and then let me know if there are any improvements required. PLEASE do not suggest a theme change, because it is not possible right now, but hopefully we will have one soon enough.

My sincere apologies for the delay!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 7, 2009)

Raaabo said:


> The quick reply / ajax bug seems to work now. Keep this thread updated with feedback.



I think Quick reply is disabled. I can't see quick reply box.

Also you have enabled captcha for old members also, and even for replying post. Please disable captcha for replying posts.... and new threads (for memebrs with more than 10 posts).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 7, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> I think Quick reply is disabled. I can't see quick reply box.
> 
> Also you have enabled captcha for old members also, and even for replying post. Please disable captcha for replying posts.... and new threads (for memebrs with more than 10 posts).


10 too less. 50 posts + 10 days of registering fine.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 10 too less. 50 posts + 10 days of registering fine.



10 is sufficient. spammers just make 2-3 posts. And if they fail in first- second try, they won't try again. On my forum I have just set 5 reply to make new thread, and I get almost zero spam posts.

Random question answer (some new type questions) is much better than captcha for new user registration and works like magic to reduce spammers registration.


Also, there is a Vbulletin plugin which can set rules like this:
If total number of posts is less than X, user cannot start new thread.
If total number of posts is less than Y, user cannot post hyperlink.
If total number of posts is less than Z, user cannot post image.
etc...................


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you Raaabo


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2009)

Err.. Quick reply not working as it's supposed to.. It refreshes the page when you click post.. Which it should not..


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 7, 2009)

It's so nice to see Raabo and FatBeing back HERE after so much time... guess people will now STOP complaining about this.... finally TDForum is rising from ashes... **sob**


----------



## Krow (Jun 7, 2009)

Good Captchas! But I cant Spambots use QuickReply?


----------



## Krow (Jun 7, 2009)

HEY!!! WTH!!! Captchas GONE???? W-H-Y??? I'm sick of these godforsaken S-P-A-M-M-E-R-S!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 7, 2009)

@Raaabo, plz keep captchas.....
a lot of forums use it. Don't worry people will get used to it.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 7, 2009)

Good to know that the mods/admins were paying heed to all that went wrong here and "righted" them 
Keep the captchas, please, it's all right, if it means less spam(sorry, I mean NO Spam), I'm sure the members will consider that madatory captcha only an chore and not a bane


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @Raaabo, plz keep captchas.....
> a lot of forums use it. Don't worry people will get used to it.



I'm against the Captcha if we've to enter it everytime we post.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 7, 2009)

Captcha for new members is fine, but not for older members.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 7, 2009)

ico said:


> I'm against the Captcha if we've to enter it everytime we post.





Cool Joe said:


> Captcha for new members is fine, but not for older members.



+1


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 7, 2009)

Captcha for post reply seems to be removed.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow... so things are going good now.. glad to see Quick Links are back... !!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow I can see less spam now(better to say no spam) 

Thanks admins!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2009)

Say, less spam, I, myself have reported two spams today...


----------



## din (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you admins and mods.

Much better now


----------



## cyberjunkie (Jun 8, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Wow I can see less spam now(better to say no spam)
> 
> Thanks admins!



Haha! I want to say less spam too but you're right! There is no spam as far as I can see!  

The IRC channel is also a nice place to meet up with other Digit members. Hoping to see more people hang out there as well


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 8, 2009)

cyberjunkie said:


> Haha! I want to say less spam too but you're right! There is no spam as far as I can see!
> 
> The IRC channel is also a nice place to meet up with other Digit members. Hoping to see more people hang out there as well



Yes, I am there already!  Other members should also join...


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 9, 2009)

Make up your minds, some people want captcha with all posts some don't. When I added it everyone screamed bloody murder... take a poll or something and let me know what to do.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2009)

only for newbies with less than 10 posts need captcha...it will be a gr8 headache for old members for sure.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 9, 2009)

Err.. The thread tools dropdown stopped working.. I'm on firefox.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2009)

^^It's working for me in FF


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 9, 2009)

^Working on Firefox 3.0.7


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 9, 2009)

No no captcha for older members please...


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 9, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Err.. The thread tools dropdown stopped working.. I'm on firefox.



Working on Firefox 3.5b99


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 9, 2009)

thanx for taking off dat 120sec time limit between searches


----------



## kalpik (Jun 9, 2009)

Weird! Why isnt it working for me?


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 9, 2009)

testing ajax with a post...

edit: ok so it's not a style modification issue... it must be some server setting.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2009)

^ yea, even I tried AJAX with the new style. It didn't work.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok.. Thread tool works now after clearing cache.. My bad


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 9, 2009)

Quick search drop down box is disabled for registered users also


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 9, 2009)

^Yes


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 11, 2009)

Now when Super Administrator has done his best to stop regular spammers, mods/admins have started to spam the forum  
*img190.imageshack.us/img190/8421/screensho4.th.png


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2009)

"Spamming is my birthright".......Rohan has already told us...:sigh:


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 11, 2009)

ThinkFree said:


> Now when Super Administrator has done his best to stop regular spammers, mods/admins have started to spam the forum
> *img190.imageshack.us/img190/8421/screensho4.th.png


same thread in different section... is his account hacked


----------



## Krow (Jun 12, 2009)

WTH is that?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 12, 2009)

Is he only here for advertising!!


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 12, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> "Spamming is my birthright".......Rohan has already told us...:sigh:


So sad. You aren't using your birth right here at TDF 



Disc_Junkie said:


> Is he only here for advertising!!


Maybe.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 12, 2009)

The ads have even come on the left!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 12, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> The ads have even come on the left!


may be because forum admin works only on 19" wide screen. 

Humble request, please think about member/ guest who are on 14" or 17" monitor.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 12, 2009)

Atleast they should have properly aligned the ads. The layout looks horrible now


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 12, 2009)

oh gr8!! now ads on left too...superb!! 

hmm...in the next update plz make big ad banners in the center and the forum on the left and right if possible


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2009)

those who are on FF, use Tarey_g's NeatDigit extension, it doesn't make me experience all those craps.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 13, 2009)

Whoa Ads on the left?! And also can you fix the quick reply so it doesn't like refresh everytime something is posted?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 13, 2009)

Apblockplus + stylish, and this is how the forum looks to me:

*files.getdropbox.com/u/3750/Screenshot-Forum%20Improvement%20Suggestions%20-%20Page%2017%20-%20Digit%27s%20Technology%20Discussion%20Forum%20-%20Gran%20Paradiso.png


----------



## kalpik (Jun 13, 2009)

Apblockplus + stylish, and this is how the forum looks to me:
*files.getdropbox.com/u/3750/Screen...chnology Discussion Forum - Gran Paradiso.png


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jun 13, 2009)

I've been offline too much lately. It was such a shock to see lots of things working after returned to the forum!  Thank you, admins!

One more thing, any chance for the proper functioning of the Signature Image feature? Or maybe you guys should simply delete it. (It looks like a bug, you know!)


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 13, 2009)

@Kalpik
Which script are you using on Stylish? Mine is the Kirsch theme by amitava82


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 13, 2009)

kalpik said:


> Apblockplus + stylish, and this is how the forum looks to me:
> 
> *files.getdropbox.com/u/3750/Screenshot-Forum%20Improvement%20Suggestions%20-%20Page%2017%20-%20Digit%27s%20Technology%20Discussion%20Forum%20-%20Gran%20Paradiso.png



I too see the same with Adblock and RIP, but due to unavoidable reasons, I am forced to use livecd and can't install addons every time restart my computer  .


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 16, 2009)

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/7839/reporting.th.png
Do the mods/admin expect members to report spam post if such messages are shown regularly?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey, I see a new theme has been deployed for our forum. Is it going to stay or trial run.
I kinda like it. 
How about a few more smilies??


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 22, 2009)

mmn...finally digit admins are becoming active I think


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for an even uglier non-intuitive forum 9.9, I thought maybe once the new look is established, we would find it to be comfortable and forum would be a nice place again. Well apparently, I was wrong. 

Whatever happened to asthetics as in spacing, indentation, columns....

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/40400_rpt2z/ugly1.png

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/40401_5rlku/ugly2.png


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey both side ads means they are getting too many ads and running out of space to show them.
How do u like ads between two posts? A lot of forums do it.
B/w tarey_g's extension doesn't let me experience those craps.
Cheers to tarey_g.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 22, 2009)

I use AdBlockPlus in Firefox. This is how the forum looks if I disable the Stylish userscript:

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_2009-06-22_213033.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 22, 2009)

Who is speaking about ads? Ads will never go, so that is a must-on thing. How above the thread tables, spacing, columns and all? Nobody got a problem with that? How cramped the forum has become. That is it for me. I think this is goodbye. Adios.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone tried the advanced reply? It's ridiculously stretched!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 22, 2009)

Hitboxx said:


> Who is speaking about ads? Ads will never go, so that is a must-on thing. How above the thread tables, spacing, columns and all? Nobody got a problem with that? How cramped the forum has become. That is it for me. I think this is goodbye. Adios.


Le....if they don't fix the forum people leave. If they fix the forum people leave...
Are......kaya hai???

Don't leave. Suggest what u need in change and how would u like to see it. They "may" listen to u.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 22, 2009)

What's happened to this forum? 
I cant view anything clearly, even after disabling Stylish, it's still pretty bad.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 22, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I use AdBlockPlus in Firefox. This is how the forum looks if I disable the Stylish userscript:
> 
> *i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/th_2009-06-22_213033.png


Use tarey_g's extension for Firefox. If u don't want to then use Aardavark and R.I.P extensions to fix the blank portions which AdBLock left.
These was a tutorial by Amitav or Gx_saurav or someone else on how to use them.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 22, 2009)

Forum theme can be easily improved. Just use a light theme like "Krish" ans edit the theme from VBulletin admin panel. Editing a VB theme from admin panel is quite easy.

To have modified header and footer, we can edit header and footer file.

I don't know.. why admins want to give us ugly and buggy theme .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 22, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Use tarey_g's extension for Firefox. If u don't want to then use Aardavark and R.I.P extensions to fix the blank portions which AdBLock left.
> These was a tutorial by Amitav or Gx_saurav or someone else on how to use them.



I'll try tarey_g's extension and see what happens! 

EDIT: Now using that extension along with Kirsch theme. The header still exists, though.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't like this B/W theme....it hurts my eyes... the previous theme was better.. Please admins bring back the previous theme please...


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 22, 2009)

Seems they tried to copy TE's act but ended up spoiling the looks of the forum


----------



## Krow (Jun 22, 2009)

^+1

^^+1


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow At last some good improvements !! i wish may if it was some bit colorful


----------



## Chirag (Jun 22, 2009)

Stop ruining the forum, admins.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 22, 2009)

its very strenuous for eyes. The white background is too much


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 22, 2009)

some colorful  ideas please , make some candy - change the white background to some light colors


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Jun 23, 2009)

TE is 1000 times better organized than this POS forum!!!!And they call themselves India's no1 Tech Navigator......Navigate to Where??Shankarnetralaya
??


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 23, 2009)

the black is like so rough and the tables are scruched up. This is horrible, even the previous one was better


----------



## kalpik (Jun 23, 2009)

Too cramped! AAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 23, 2009)

are the admins learning php development and theme designing with this forum?!!...


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 23, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'll try tarey_g's extension and see what happens!
> 
> EDIT: Now using that extension along with Kirsch theme. The header still exists, though.


The script wont work properly due to the recent forum changes , i will update the code soon.... but what's the use  ? Everything is so cramped, I have lost my enthusiasm as a user and in making the extension. Things just don't improve. Everything is getting worse. Even TE has flaws after the upgrade but its like 300% better than what we have here now.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 23, 2009)

Please can we have that ugly red theme back? At least we could play around with it and make it look like the way we wanted! This layout just plain sucks! I dont even feel like opening the forum


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 23, 2009)

Wait time between two consecutive searches is decreased. Now its only 60sec. Ummm, how about making it 30sec. ?


----------



## eggman (Jun 23, 2009)

Lol..this forum is so so so mismanaged , feels like Admins are a bunch of noob!!


----------



## Ecstasy (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow, I came back after almost 2 months and i see people are still complaining here. God help the "no.1 Indian PC magazine" forum >.>


----------



## awww (Jun 26, 2009)

Chirag said:


> Stop ruining the forum, admins.


im going to stick with his comment "*Stop ruining the forum, admins*"
this theme sucks i was on the home page trying to change my subscription details and i cant go to subscription page from the home page i can only view the "subscribe" tab here from the forum
*wtf?
*and the server is too slow *
* i think i made a mistake by subscribing to your magazine in the first place cause your *magazine and your site both sucks* i should have better stayed with chip.* 

*do you guys even read this thing or is this for fun?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 26, 2009)

They have ruined the official IRC too with stupid bots (AI etc). I'm off the digit IRC for good. And i dont think it's gonna be long before i'm off this forum too. You can find us "sane" people at #grind on irc.freenode.net


----------



## awww (Jun 26, 2009)

why are they using the irc bots for?  moderating? i don't see any moderation there..

you guys need some help with the theme you screwed up the main page with vista background which looks childish.
and find a way to put this on the main page
*i40.tinypic.com/67k46f.gif


this page ===>  *www.thinkdigit.com/


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 26, 2009)

Beginning of the end.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't understand.... how Digit (9dot9) can be so careless about Digit Forum............
Forum can be fixed in one day.

Digit can also hire some Vbulletin coder for custom theme as per its need.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 26, 2009)

@kalpik

is there dat old unofficial digit IRC present now? or gone?? I liked dat, the new IRC sux


----------



## kalpik (Jun 26, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> @kalpik
> 
> is there dat old unofficial digit IRC present now? or gone?? I liked dat, the new IRC sux


The old IRC is #grind at irc.freenode.net


----------



## din (Jun 26, 2009)

Amitava's tutorial worked and much better now.

Just wondering whether it is possible to change the red envelope icons (in forum topic list page) and the red arrows (same page)


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, the wish is: I want a separate section in UserCP as Favourites. Here I want to have the threads queing up which I mark "Add to favourite". A new option for this would be present in "Thread Tools" with or replacing "Subscribe to this thread"

Reason: Users like me post in numerous threads and all of them lost in "Subscribed posts" jungle. In a hurry if I try to find a particular thread its very difficult. (u know our search facility, I hate that. I would rather browse 2-3 pages). 


Admins, Mods and other users what do u say? Is it a reasonable demand?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 11, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Well, the wish is: I want a separate section in UserCP as Favourites. Here I want to have the threads queing up which I mark "Add to favourite". A new option for this would be present in "Thread Tools" with or replacing "Subscribe to this thread"
> 
> Reason: Users like me post in numerous threads and all of them lost in "Subscribed posts" jungle. In a hurry if I try to find a particular thread its very difficult. (u know our search facility, I hate that. I would rather browse 2-3 pages).
> 
> ...




i agree.....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 11, 2009)

Sometimes while refreshing a page, a page with a differenet theme loads up and looks like this. 

*img195.imageshack.us/i/deskfvw.png/

If the theme could be made permanent it would have been better.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 12, 2009)

^^This has never happened to me before... now thats something new.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2009)

//Where is the complain thread?? 

Watever, let me say here.

Why there does not come any notification for "visitior messages". Now the notification only for PMs, previously it used to come for visitior messages too.

Please bring it back.

Oh, I'm talking about the top-left section where 


> Welcome, rhitwick.
> You last visited: Today at 02:12 PM
> *Private Messages: Unread 0*, Total 88


These statistics are shown. Not concerned about Control Panel.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 14, 2009)

^I didn't get it for PM either


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2009)

Something isn't fine.

Earlier we could see our Profile by clicking our name in the top right corner.



> Welcome, *ico*


"ico" used to actually be a hyperlink.

Moreover, try to click on the little arrow on the right of Quick Links. You'll notice something weird.


----------



## awww (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks for reporting gagan i also noticed the same thing
i think it will be better if the link to our profile is fixed.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 21, 2009)

@Anorion, oh ho, so those links are going to be printed in Sept issue


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Aug 25, 2009)

Sometimes the text message box is not displayed on the page for which I cannot type. Is anybody the facing the same condition?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 26, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Sometimes the text message box is not displayed on the page for which I cannot type. Is anybody the facing the same condition?



this happens with the kirsch theme & not with the default.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 31, 2009)

The posting problem appears to still exist. When I post something on the quick reply box, it will post but will redirect me to the big reply box saying I have to wait. If I had fall for this, I would have posted twice.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it possible to have a "Save as draft" option for our posts?

Well, I don't know if it can be implemented in forums and how much would it be used by members, but it would be very helpful for me  

*t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:W82s-CJFBFDQIM:*data51.sevenload.com/slcom/wg/xg/losjjkc/wjrjngltpmjd.jpg%7E/Shrek-Cat.jpg


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

^Excellent idea again! I second it!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 3, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^Excellent idea again! I third it!


....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Sep 4, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> this happens with the kirsch theme & not with the default.



Thanks for the help!


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 4, 2009)

^^ Let them first look at the simple posting bugs. I see the advanced editor everytime i hit 'post quick reply' in threads with a foolish msg to post after some seconds(while the content is successfully posted).


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 16, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Is it possible to have a "Save as draft" option for our posts?
> 
> Well, I don't know if it can be implemented in forums and how much would it be used by members, but it would be very helpful for me



It's possible. I have seen this in one forum.


----------



## martineargent (Sep 22, 2009)

Add this feature 

When some one add new thread there should be a list appear which title matches with the title of the new thread so he can get ideas about similar thread which is already exist in forum..


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

Hold it guys... Let the admins clear the backlog of suggestions to be implemented and then go for new ones.


----------



## Krow (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay, now this is way too much!!!  Please fix that crappy horizontal ad asap!

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/4127/tdf.png


----------



## Chirag (Sep 24, 2009)

^^
nice first impression for a first timer. ain't it?


----------



## Krow (Sep 24, 2009)

^Yeah sure! If they have time to place such ads on the forum, why don't they have the time to implement some of the suggestions in this 20 page long thread???


----------



## liquidsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

hello guys 
i dont know whether it is right position or not
but what is the condition to post new threads 
(my this id is years old but i used to read threads only but posting new threads is restricted & i created a new id but figured out that i cant post new posts from that id too, i ran into a little problem that i need solution of

plz help


----------



## Krow (Oct 6, 2009)

I think its limited by postcount. Post more in the forum until you reach 10 posts and then try. If it doesn't work, increase your postcount to 25 and try. Else, PM an admin like Anorion. He'll tell you what to do.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 6, 2009)

These should be mentioned in FAQ of forum.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/faq.php


But sadly, its not mentioned.


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## ashishtabla (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello!

I know this may be not right place to ask but i don't know why i am not able to create any post.Getting this message


> hello myself ASHISH,
> I am trying to create a new post but always show me this
> "ashishtabla, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> ...



How can i get ability to make post.

Next who all are the admins and how to contact them?

Please guide me.

Thanks


----------



## sshaggy (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi TEAM DIGIT, 
I am a not so regular reader of your magazine, but I am able to catch 7-8 issues of your magazine per year. I love the magazine and I hoped to love its forum also. I joined a few months back, and didn't had much time to catch up with it. But I am back at last. I didnt wanted my first post to look like this, but I can help myself.

There is something very much wrong with your forum. It seem to give more important to advertisements than on the content. Its interface has flash based advertisements on all sides. The pages takes a lot of time to load, on my 512k broadband. I dont know how much time it takes to load at slower speed.

I know that selling the advertisement space in this forum are an absolute necessary, but it need not to be flashy. U can put static ads in place of them.

Also the forum occupies a small area compared to the whole page. It seem to be cornered by advertisements on all sides. At least remove the side advertisements and let this forum occupy some space it deserves.

I am a reputed member of another highly reputed technology forum (i think naming it will be against the rule), and I just love it *simple yet advertised* interface. I am attaching a screenshot of the above stated forum as an example.
*i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt175/sshaggy/Capture-1.jpg
Thats how a technology forum should look like. More importance to the content, advertisements come later. 
If you need more advertisement, then advertise on your home page. It is common for many tech companies and publishers like you to have a website and a complimenting forum. But you are the only one giving such flashy ads in the forum.

Also,a single page is crammed up with 30 posts, thats way too much. Limit that to 20 or 25 maximum. No one wants to scroll that much down.

This is my first post I hope that I am not taken otherwise I intended. I am just making a point. Its just a suggestion and its up to you, consider it or flush it.


----------



## Krow (Oct 16, 2009)

^Read this thread, there are many suggestions yet to be implemented.  Meanwhile, stand in queue it seems.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 17, 2009)

The admins would be having a good laugh all the time at us.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

^If they visit the forums, that is.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 10, 2009)

Dear TDF.. please make sure that this will not happen again.

*i38.tinypic.com/m7ygqs.png


----------



## Aspire (Nov 10, 2009)

Google Chrome?????
Me 2.....................
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Also,a single page is crammed up with 30 posts, thats way too much. Limit that to 20 or 25 maximum. No one wants to scroll that much down.



You can adjust the number of posts you want on a page

Go to User CP -> Edit Options -> Thread Display Options
Choose from 5,10,15,30,50


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 10, 2009)

what about a ShoutBox ?


----------



## Aspire (Nov 10, 2009)

^That would be good


----------



## Anorion (Nov 23, 2009)

ͬ


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ͬ


THANKS A MILLION BILLION ZILLION! WTH MAN! LEMME SPAM SMILEYS NOW PLEASE!

 

Sorry, but that feels so good! 

Can you please add a  smiley too?


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2009)

Diyar plij tell me about this 

Why does it give error of double posting whenever I post a reply but the reply is posted anyway.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Diyar plij tell me about this
> 
> Why does it give error of double posting whenever I post a reply but the reply is posted anyway.


AFAIK, it is a bug in the code which makes random double posts. To prevent that from happening and to curb the threat of spammers, a 30 second time limit between two posts was introduced. So you can make only one post every 30 seconds and the double post error is because of the bug in the code.


----------



## n00buddy (Dec 18, 2009)

Hii all,
I am n00buddy. I am facing a problem i am not able to open a new thread in any of the forums . I have activated my account, but am not able to open a thread the message i get when i try to open a thread is : 

 	Quote:
*n00buddy*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
 Log Out 	Home​ 
I am sorry if this seems like a spam but i can't start a thread so i had to post this somewhere so i though this might be the right place.
Please Help.

Thank you.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 18, 2009)

^now you can post, just reply once somewhere, it's stated when you sign up


----------



## DigitCritic (Dec 18, 2009)

I am also facing same issue ,can not create new forums. Moreover I get logged out frequently within minutes ?


----------



## n00buddy (Dec 18, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ^now you can post, just reply once somewhere, it's stated when you sign up



Thankx Anorion for the reply, but i have posted two replies one in this and the other in introduce yourself but i have got this just now : 

*i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd103/dheerajpant/Digit.jpg


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 18, 2009)

^^^ you have to post at least 10 times before you can create new thread


----------



## n00buddy (Dec 18, 2009)

Gauravs90 said:


> ^^^ you have to post at least 10 times before you can create new thread


Thankx yaar lets see what happens after the 10th post .


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2010)

nostalgia  Nice theme is nice.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 4, 2010)

wow.. Krish theme is back.
I love it.

Thanks  admins, but it is little late.

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

Few Quick suggestions:
1) Remove ads/banners from sidebar.
2) Instead use ads after first post and second/ second last post.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 7, 2010)

change ? Interesting.. test post..


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 8, 2010)

i had made a new thread almost a week back in the bazaar section regarding the sale of my ipod nano and Microsoft combo, y the heck is it not visible til now
wats wrong with it:flu-weird2:
can any mod plz upload it


----------



## kalpik (Feb 8, 2010)

^^ Thread approved. Please add images. Also, in future, PM me for approving threads on Bazaar.


----------



## hot zubs (Feb 8, 2010)

^^^
oh thanx a lot Kalpik 
finally after a long long wait its approved
i hav added d images and wil keep dat in mind in the future...


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok, I want two things.

First, make "must watch movies..." thread a sticky. Come on, its the most long lasting thread in TDF for chit-chat. photography is made sticky, can't it be? Why ignore movies? just because it is looked upon for time pass only. Please its time you give the thread its due  

Second: Why can't we have thread on torrent site invitation alerts? All forums (reputed ones too) have one such... why can't we?


----------

